# unkontrollierter Basteldrang - CNC



## al_bundy (9. Juni 2014)

Hi,
dieser Thread soll als Platzhalter für das eine oder andere keine Projekt dienen. Z.B. mal ein Schuss aus der Hüfte - Quick & Dirty Projekte, kleine Deatillösungen usw.

...ergänzt wurde meine Ausstattung gestern mit der Bijou 170. Samstag kurzfristig in Baumarkt gefallen und ne Stunde gefräßt und geleimt. Gestern Halbtags das Gehäuse geschliffen, die Weichen vorbereitet und die Treiber eingebaut. Gegen halb fünf war dann alles fertig und ich habe die Teile mal angestöpselt. Also alles nur Quick&Dirty sozusagen.

Ersteindruck gegenüber Vota2:
Mir ist sofort etwas wie Brillianz aufgefallen. Eigentlich das was ich mir bei der Vota erhofft hatte. "Blöderweise" gehen die Bijou 170 oben rum auch gut zur Sache. Subjektiv betrachtet sogar noch ein wenig mehr als die Votas. Aber es stört weniger.
Unten rum passiert fast gar nichts. Also im Keller. Ohne Sub läuft leider nichts. Aber das war zu erwarten. Die Vota 2 Kann auch ohne sub aufgestellt werden. Die Bijou spielt wie die Vota sehr präziese. Für mein Empfinden aber noch ein tuck knackiger und präzieser. Die Bijou 170 ist ihr Geld auf jeden Fall wert. Auch die Vota ist ihr Geld wert. Beide haben ihre Vor und Nachteile.
Anbei noch ein paar Blitzfotos


----------



## Brehministrator (9. Juni 2014)

Für "Quick and Dirty" sieht's aber ganz schön gut aus 

Erinnert mich an ein ähnliches Projekt, das ich vor 4 Jahren mal umgesetzt habe. Allerdings nicht für's Wohnzimmer, sondern für Partys  Da sind die Anforderungen ganz anders.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (11. Juni 2014)

Party ist gut 
Letztens hab ich  noch einen Anhänger aus 935 Silber gefräßt. Ging ganz gut. Habe davor noch Spindeln und Spindellager getauscht. Bei sowas brauch man hohe Präzision.


----------



## al_bundy (16. Juni 2014)

Servus,
ich habe mir kürzlich einen kleinen Monitortisch aus 20mm Plexi gefräßt.
Sieht nicht so schlecht aus und ich habe mehr Platz aufn Tisch 
Darüber hinaus werde ich demnächst mal elektropolieren und mit Strom galvanisieren. Nein nicht vernickeln. Rhodinieren 
Habe noch ein kleines Netzteil da. Alles andere wird sich demnächst zu Testzwecken angeschafft.


----------



## al_bundy (30. Juli 2014)

Die Chinaspindeln sind letzte Woche eingetroffen.
Haptisch wie erwartet. Von der Genauigkeit besser als erwartet. Eine Spindel hat einen Rundlauffehler 10mm nach der Spannmutter am Fräser von 20µ, die andere 30µ. Für Hobbyverhältnisse kein Traumwert aber ok. Normalerweise würde ich das so lassen, da die Standzeit von so kleinen Fräsern aber sehr schlecht ist muss ich beide Spindeln ausschleifen soddas ich auf maximal 10µ am Fräser komme. dazu verhelfen mir neue hochwertigere Spannmuttern und Regofix Spannzangen der UP Klasse [3µ)
In etwa 3 Wochen werden die spindeln sowie 3 andere Spindeln ausgeschliffen. Ich mache dann wieder Bilder und versuche ein Video zu machen. Darüber hinaus dreht ein Kumpel mir aus Pom ein Endstück damit das Spindelende nicht aussieht wie Hund von hinten.
Mal ein paar Pix.


----------



## JakPol (30. Juli 2014)

Ich mag diesen Thread. Ich hab nur nicht den HAUCH einer Ahnung, wovon Du sprichst


----------



## al_bundy (31. Juli 2014)

Das runde Stück Metall ist ein Motor. Vorne kommt ein Bohrer oder Fräser rein. Das Werkzeug eiert immer. Bei Billigbohrmaschinen aus den Baumarkt sieht man das der Bohrer eiert. Bei dieser Frässpindel( Bohrmaschine) sieht man es nicht. Da 0.03mm nicht mit den blosen Auge sichtbar sind. Das stört den Fräser aber nicht. Der wird auch bei 0.03mm Rundlauffehler schnell stumpf. Also muss ich die 0.03 reduzieren. Besser auf 0.003mm wie es in der Industrie üblich ist. 0.003 werde ich aber nicht schaffen. Wenn ich gut bin lande ich bei 0.008-0.01. Damit wäre ich auch hochzufrieden. REduzieren tut man das in den man die WErkzeugaufnahme (Kegel) ausschleift.


----------



## Viner-Cent (31. Juli 2014)

Könnte man sowas nicht auf einer Drehbank gut hinkriegen? Wenn mans perfekt einspannt (beim drehen solange messen, bis es sich nicht mehr in sich selbst bewegt) und dann die Werkzeughalterung leicht andreht, müsste doch gehen, oder?


----------



## al_bundy (31. Juli 2014)

Ja,
ich mach das aber auf meine Fräse. Da klappt das auch ganz gut.


----------



## BertB (31. Juli 2014)

zeig mal ein foto von deiner fräsmaschine,
wie groß ist die denn?
ich kann auch cnc fräsen,
aber halt an großen maschinen in der firma.
sehr lange mach ichs aber noch nicht
wie teuer kommt eine brauchbare heimfräsmaschine?
hätte ich auch gerne,
deine sachen sind voll cool


----------



## al_bundy (31. Juli 2014)

Die kleine Fräsen Nettogewicht etwa 120Kilo
Die Große Nettogewicht etwa 650kilo - Raummaße 1700x1200x1800

Vollausstattung einer soliden Fräsmaschine je nach Größe 6000-8000€. Sorgenfrei und Spass haben
Mindestequipment zum Ritzen rund 2500-4000€ je nach größe. Man muss aufpaussen, viel impürovisieren und wird sich spätestens nach nem Jahr Inbetriebnahme ärgern wenn die ansprüche wachsen und man mit Fräsern groer 4mm arbeitet.

Für 4 Riesen bekommt man aber auch eine brauchbare gebrauchte bzw kann sich eine tolle Maschine selbst bauen. Meine große ritze hat Roh 4500€ gekostet. ABER, da stand vorher 6500€ dran und die kam nackig zu mir und war gebraucht. + Andere Portalwangen die keinen Sinn hatten und keine Aufspannmöglichkeit und keine Frässpindel inkl. Neu etwa ein Wert von 10000-12000€


----------



## BertB (31. Juli 2014)

ok, cool,
sind schon ziemlich fette dinger,
werd ich wohl noch ne ganze weile warten müssen,
eh ich mir sowas hole,
platz hab ich auch nicht wirklich,
aber drehmaschine und fräsmaschine selber haben wär schon nice,
neues motorrad geht aber erst mal vor,
und auch das erst in früherstens nem jahr

gruß und thx

selber bauen klingt aber auch top,
lerne industrie mechatroniker (zweiter beruf)


----------



## al_bundy (15. August 2014)

Irgendwie arbeite ich mal aktiv, mal passiv daran eine Frässpindel mit Werkzeugwechsler zu bekommen und zum laufen zu kriegen. Die Spindel ist schon da. Ibag HF80. Die dreht bis zu 50.000U/min und hat einen Rundlauffehler von maximal 2µ. Die Spindel will aber saubere Druckluft haben. Daraufhin musste ich mir einen Kompressor kaufen. Ist nur ein kleiner mit 125L/h. Er zieht nur 0.75Kw aus der Dose was mich als viel Stromverbaucher sehr freut da das Aggregat schon eine Weile laufen muss, auch mit einen 150L Kessel. Dazu gehört ein selbstständiger Kondensatableiter sowie ein Kältetrockner zum entfeuchten der Luft. Mir fehlen noch ein paar Ventile dann könnte es eigentlich losgehen. die werde ich aber später zusammen mit Werkzeugaufnahmen kaufen. Dauert aber noch ein bisschen da so eine Werkzeugaufnahme rund 350€ kostet. Mit einer kommt man nicht weit bei einer Werkzeugwechselspindel. 10 sind da schon Pflicht.
Whatever. Der Kompressor ist nicht so laut wie die üblen Baumarktschreier, aber trotzdem so laut das es den Nachbarn nervt. Also musste etwas getan werden. Ich habe um das Aggregat ein Gehäuse gebaut und gedämmt. Da stelle sich aber sofort die Frage was für ein Material man zum Schallschlucken verwenden soll? Dazu muss man erstmal bestimmen welche FRequenz es zu killen gilt. Gemessen ... aha 2Khz. Also ein Material gesucht welches 2Khz am besten schluckt und an die Wan angebracht. 2 Löcher rein für Lüfter und das Aggregat komplett eingetütet und nochmal gemessen. ... Super deutlich leiser und man brauch nich mal Ohrenschützer.


----------



## sinchilla (15. August 2014)

was hast denn vor damit zu machen? kühlblocks für cpu & gpu? hast du mal an nem schönen sommertag getestet ob die beiden lüfter die entstehende wärme auch abführen können? soll die fräse dann per hand oder mit nem cnc-programm angesteuert werden?

edit: hab grad erst die andern fotos mit dem pc gesehen


----------



## al_bundy (15. August 2014)

Damit wird dann so ziemlich alles hergestellt wofür es Bedarf gibt. Wasserkühler, Computergehäuse, Lautsprechergehäuse, Schilder gravieren. Die Liste ist recht lang.


----------



## xEbo (15. August 2014)

Ich liebe CnC Fräsen. Werde mir wohl mal eine Proxxon mf umbauen. Für meinen Zweck das richtige (Platinenfertigung). Größere Maschinen scheitern bei mir leider am Platzbedarf


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. August 2014)

Das ganze hätte evtl.auch hier rein gepasst http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/111240-bastel-thread-nicht-pc.html
Es gibt schon einen Bastelthread .


----------



## al_bundy (25. August 2014)

Das ganze ist hier besser aufgehoben. Hier geht es nicht unter und ich mache alle 2-3 Wochen nen Update. Es wird im laufe der Zeit soviel das sich ein eigener Thread lohnt.

Die letzten Tage habe ich mich verstärkt mit galvanik Nickel und den ausschleifen der Frässpindeln gekümmert. Galvanik Nickel ist in Arbeit. Das Netzteil, welches ich auch zum elektropolieren nehmen kann sollte heute kommen. Als nächstes werde ich mir wohl die Nickelanoden kaufen. Wär hätte das gedacht, das Zeug ist doppelt so teuer wie Kupfer. Macht kein Spass wenn man eine 8kilo Anode brauch -.-
Das Ausschleifen ging recht gut. 3Spindeln sind schon fertig. 2 muss ich noch. Ich hatte 2 Spindeln da die ich von 70µ auf 20µ gebracht habe. Rundlauf im Innenkegel sogar nur 2µ. Viel besser können die 1000-10000€ Spindeln das auch nicht. Somit war es ein voller erfolg. Die dritte Spindel konnte ich von 30µ auf 3µ reduzieren. Meine kleinen Minispindeln sind heute dran. Fu funktioniert, und die Spindeln lassen sich steuern. Ich versuche das aber fortan über einen Poti. Ist bequemer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6qmW10TfmI&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnHz9DBuAC0


----------



## al_bundy (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
gestern habe ich auf die schnelle mal Pomteile für die Stecker der Frässpindeln hergestellt und habe die Spindel montiert. Ein erster Test lässt darauf schließen das man noch ordentlich mit einen 3mm Fräser arbeiten kann. Hatte befürchtung das das Drehmoment dafür nicht ausreicht. Aber passt gut. Weitere Eindrücke gibts wohl in ca 4 Wochen. Da werde ich alles komplettieren.


----------



## BertB (27. Oktober 2014)

hab jetzt auch mal was gefräst, auf der arbeit
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/110215-bertb-albums-fraesteile-6664.html
die schrift ist etwas mackelig, aber sonst bin ich zufrieden


----------



## al_bundy (7. November 2014)

Hallo,
bevor es in 2 Wochen mit dem Asus Rampage 5 Extreme, der Gigabyte GTX980 sowie der GTX 980 im Ref. Design los geht möchte ich euch meine letzte Wochenendaufgabe näher bringen. Dem Frässpindeln ausschleifen.

Eine Frässpindel ist ein Elektromotor wo man vorne ein Werzeug einspannen kann. Wichtig dabei ist das das Werkzeug rund läuft und nicht eiert. Und hier liegt das Problem. Das Werkzeug eiert. Es eiert so gut wie immer wenn man billige Frässpindeln hat. Mit billig meine ich im Bereich von 150-350€. Selbst teurere (500-800eu) Modelle haben es mit der Genauigkeit nicht immer so...

Das Werkzeug wird mithilfe einer Spannzange und Überwurfmuter gespannt. Dabei muss die Überwurfmutter, Spannzange und der Konus zum aufnehmen beider Teile in geeigneter Qualität sein. Meistens scheitert es daran das der Konus eine schlechte Qualität hat. Sehr rauh sogar mit Steigungsfehler. Und daraus resultert das eiern des Werkzeuges. Man spricht von Rundlauffehler. Der gängigste Rundlauffehler liegt bei 50-120µ. Also 0.05 - 0.12mm. Das ist astronomisch viel!

Was macht man nun? Man schleift den Konus der Frässpindel aus. DAdurch wird die Oberfläche glatter und man korrigiert den Steigungswinkel des Konus. Somit kann man genauer, und vorallem kraftvoller spannen. In der Regel erreiche ich dadurch unter 3µ im Innenkonus und unter 20µ am Fräser.

Dazu mal 3 Videos. Das erste ist vom schleifen, das zweite zeigt den Rundlauffehler im Innenkegel (ist nicht messbar!!![Auflösung 2µ!!!]) und das dritte zeigt den Rundlauffehler am Fräser -> 4µ.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVlU3Us9re0&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OS4_eBSjFU4&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6z9y_QJO8E&feature=youtu.be

Dazu gibt es noch 2 Bilder. Eins von Vorher, eins von nachher.

€dit: euer Youtube Button funzt nicht!


----------



## al_bundy (16. November 2014)

Nächste Woche mache ich noch ein paar Nickelexperimente und fräse ein bisschen Alu und dann gehts mit der neuen Hf Spindel weiter. Der FU ist konfiguiert und die nötigen Teile sind vorhanden. Dafür richte ich eine zweite MMKS Anlage ein. Die Spindel darf dann als Erstlingswerk eine neue Kühlstruktur herstellen die für den 980GTX Referenzkühler gedacht ist.
Paralel teste ich gerade diverse Graviertechniken. Das Ergebnis ist bislang brauchbar. Ich muss nur schauen das ich in etwa doppelt so schneller Geschwindikeit gravieren kann. Pom kann ich leider nur klassisch mit einen Stichel gravieren. Material wegkratzen ist zwar möglich, aber da es so weich ist entsteht dadurch ein böser Grat den man nicht wegbekommt. Bei Plexi Messing und Alu verhält es sich zur Zeit sehr gut. Kupfer schmiert noch ein wenig. Das bekomme ich im laufe der Tests aber noch weg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (10. Dezember 2014)

So, die kleine 300W Chinaspindel ist dran. Die 60.000U/min sind schon geil, ich werde fortan alles was geht mit dieser Spindel fräsen. Ich muss mal testen wie gut die Spindel mit einen 3mm Fräser umgehen kann.
Mit einen 0.6mm Fräser lässt sich leider nur bedingt gut arbeiten. Schnittiefen von 3mm sind für so einen Fräser bei so "schlechter Kühlung/Schmierung" einfach ein Alptraum. Normal muss man bei einen solchen Vorhaben nass fräsen. Das geht aber zu lasten der Lager. Daher probiere ich es mal mit einen 0.7mm Fräser. Das wird zwar nicht deutlich besser werden, aber doch schon ein bisschen. Und ich erhalten etwas mehr Durchfluss 

Die Gravurspitze durfte auch gleich mal ran. Beide neuen Bearbeitungsprozesse wurden am neuen 980GTX Wasserkühler angewendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BertB (10. Dezember 2014)

grafikkartenkühler selber gemacht ist na klar schon edel,

wenn ich auf der arbeit genug zeit hab für eigene sachen, probier ichs vielleicht auch noch (oder erst mal nen cpu kühler)

wie hast die maße festgelegt?
die karte halt selbst vermessen? (die höhenunterschiede vor allem, gpu, speicher, spawas, pcb)
oder konnte man die wo nachlesen?


----------



## al_bundy (10. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
die Karte hatte ich für kurze Zeit vorliegen und habe die gesamte Karte mit einen Messschieber vermessen.


----------



## BertB (10. Dezember 2014)

cool,

sieht echt top aus


----------



## al_bundy (23. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
folgend das Feedback zur neuen Spindel:

Die Spindel ist für Filigrane Sachen ganz gut. Spannbereich bis 3.175mm. Mit einen 3mm Fräser ist die Spindel leicht überfordert. Das Maximum was die Spindel verträgt sind 2.5mm Fräser. Den Fräser kann man dann auch ordentlich quälen. Ich habe mal einige versuche mit den 0.7mm Fräsern gemacht und das Ergebnis ist gut und schlecht zugleich. Zum einen ist der Vorschub mit 600mm/min und eine Zustellung von 0.18mm recht gut. Allerdings ist die Standzeit von ca 40min extrem schlecht. Das bedeutet rund 1 Fräser pro Kühler. Macht keinen Spass. Leider sehe ich zur Zeit keine Möglichkeit die Standzeit irgendwie zu erhöhen. Vielleicht hole ich mit einen besseren Schmiermittel noch 10min raus. Hilfreich wäre es... ... mehr geht allerdings bei den Rundlauffehler nicht. Rundlauffehler ca 12µ am Fräser. Optimal wären 3-5µ.

Darüber hinaus habe ich noch ein paar Bilder von ein paar Aluteilen für einen Casecon.

 Nickeltechnisch gibts auch Fortschritte. Ich habe endlich ein Bad gefunden das keine hellen matten Niederschläge hinterlässt. Allerdings ist die Reinigung anspruchsvoller. Nun habe ich neue Reinigungsmittel bestellt die ich die nächsten Wochen mal testen werde. Ich bin froh. Im allgemeinen gehts vorran





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Retikulum (11. Januar 2015)

Hey, ich hab mich jetzt mal extra angemeldet weil ich ein paar Fragen stellen wollte und diesen Thread hier sehr interessant finde.

Ich wollte mir schon länger mal eine CNC Fräse für etwa die gleichen Zwecke zulegen. Zurückgeschreckt bin ich aber dann immer wieder vor den sehr hohen Preisen und meinem fehlenden Fachwissen.
Bis ich eine CNC-Fräse ready to go dastehen habe reicht ja nicht nur die Fräse, sondern ich brauch auch noch eine ordentliche Spindel, so eine Platte zum Fixieren der Werkstücke, eine Absaugung, eine Schmierung usw..
Was kostet so etwas in etwa alles in allem, ich komme da selbst für kleine Modelle auf weit über 2000€? Lohnt es sich da Bausätze zu kaufen oder besser eine fertige? 

Ist das Bedienen schwierig und woher hast du dein Fachwissen? Im Internet findet man kaum etwas außer Anmeldungen zu Lehrgängen die 1000€ und mehr kosten, das wäre mir dann schon wieder zu teuer und ich würde dann noch ein paar Jahre auf bezahlbare 3D Drucker warten, die auch Metall drucken können.

Davon abgesehen:
wie funktioniert es mit einer normalen 3-Achsen CNC Fräse ein Bauteil von mehreren Seiten zu bearbeiten? Bzw. Wenn ich das von einer Seite fertige Werkstück umdrehe, wie kann ich das dann so genau positionieren, dass die Rückseite zu 100% stimmt?

Wie schaffst du es bspw. einen Grafikkartenkühler so genau zu erstellen, dass er genau auf das PCB der Graka passt? Hast du da einen 3D Scanner oder sowas?

Mit normalen Portalfräsen kann man ja nur weiche Materialien und NE-Metalle bearbeiten, wie gut gehen damit Materialien wie Alu und Kupfer?

Lohnt sich die Fertigung überhaupt oder zahle ich für den Fräskopf und das Rohmaterial schon so viel wie für ein fertiges Werkstück oder eines das ich bei einem Profi fertigen lasse?

Viele Fragen für den Anfang, danke für jede Antwort!


----------



## al_bundy (11. Januar 2015)

Was kostet das?:
Streng genommen eine nackte brauchbare Fräse ca 3500-5500€. Eine brauchbare Frässpindel kostet eigentlich um 800€. Allerdings kann man bei mir auch eine für 400€ kaufen  Dazu kommen gute Spannmuttern und spannzangen für nochmal ca 200€. Werkstückspannung ca 200€ es sei denn man will mit Vakuumtechnik spannen, dann muss man nochmal ca 800€ draufpacken. Fräser gibt vom Discounter ab 5€, oder Profiware für mehr als das 10fache. Je nach dem was man brauch... Preise nach oben offen. Gewindefräser kosten beispielsweise 60€ aufwärts. Wenn man aber falsch programmiert, hat das Teil nicht ein Gewinde geschnitten und er ist abgebrochen... Es gibt auch brauchbare Fräser für 150€/Stück.

Genauigkeit:
Man muss umspannen und jede Seite ankratzen. Dann wird es ausreichend genau. 3D Scanner passt gut, ist aber mit 5riesen pro einheit recht teuer. Positioniereinheit vorrausgesetzt.
Ich habe ja eine normale Portalfräse (ca 650Kg). Mit der kann ich Problemlos  Alu Kupfer und auch Stahl bearbeiten.

Einen Prototyp beim Profi fertigen lassen ist sehr teuer. 50€ fürs Hallo sagen + 50€ fürs Maschine einrichten + ca 50-100eu Fertigung + Material + Steuer. Macht nur einseitig Spass


----------



## Retikulum (12. Januar 2015)

Hmm das ist schon ein Haufen Geld, wenn man das nur als Hobby beitreiben will. Das wären ja alles in allem mindestens 4500-5000€. 
Ich sehe immer wieder auf Kickstarter kleinere Portalfräsen, die dann kein Stahl oder ähnlich feste Metalle schneiden können für etwa 2000€ all inclusive. Fraglich ist halt ob man damit glücklich wird! 
Zum Beispiel: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/carvey/carvey-the-3d-carving-machine-for-the-maker-in-all
Taugt sowas auch? Klar bin ich da in den Möglichkeiten stärker eingeschränkt und auch die Größe der Objekte ist deutlich kleiner, aber für Kühler aus Kupfer o.ä. dürfte es doch reichen, oder?
Oder gibt es bei solchen Maschinen einen Gebrauchtmarkt auf dem man Geld sparen kann oder sind gebrauchte CNC Fräsen so ausgelutscht, dass das keinen Sinn hat?

Und 3D Scanner gibt es doch auch schon für ein paar hundert Euro? Oder meinst du einen 3D Scanner Aufsatz für die CNC Fräse?


----------



## al_bundy (12. Januar 2015)

Mit etwas Glück kriegt man für 4 riesen nen all inkl. Paket, gebraucht.
3d Drucker ist ein ganz anderes Thema. Eine Cnc Fräse muss minimum 25Kilo wiegen um für Metall zu funktionieren. Der Verfahrweg darf dabei aber nicht größer als 200x200mm sein.


----------



## Retikulum (13. Januar 2015)

Mit welchem Programm erstellst du die 3D Modelle am Computer?


----------



## al_bundy (27. Februar 2015)

Und ein kleines Experiment mit Peltierelementen.
 Hier soll geprüft werden wie hoch der Wirkungsgrad bei Peltierelementen ist.
 Ich habe von 8-12% gelesen. Wenn man einen wirklich guten Aufbau hat kann man bis zu 15% erreichen. Mal schauen wie hoch ich komme. 
 Sollte der Wirkungsgrad passabebel sein dann könnte es sein das einige Peltierelemente paralel betrieben werden um eine Frässpindel zu kühlen. Es müssen ca 400W abgeführt werden.
 Das Spezielle an diesen Aufbau ist die Wasserverlaufstrategie. Das Wasser wird direkt, ohne Bodenplatte auf das Peltierelement draufgespritzt und mittels Pumpe umgewälzt.

Ein kleiner Tisch aus 60x20mm Aluprofile. Nicht das stabilste aber für ne neue Fräse müsste es reichen. Ein paar Verstrebungen werden nächste Wochen noch eingebaut. Für die neue Fräse sind Servos und Linearführungen bereits vorhanden. Die Elektronik kommt als nächstes. Da werde ich aber sicher noch den einen oder andere Monat warten müssen. Andere Projekte brauchen erstmal mehr Aufmerksamkeit.


 Mittels Aufheizzeit wird der Wirkungsgrad errechnet. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Retikulum (28. Februar 2015)

Sehr cool! Auf dem 1. Bild hast du rechts bei diesem Kupfer CPU Kühler  beim Fräsen diese Kupfer Bahnen stehen gelassen, welchen Abstand haben diese Bahnen? Ich frage weil mich interessieren würde, wie präzise deine CNC Fräse fräsen kann.


----------



## al_bundy (28. Februar 2015)

Ich schätze die Maschine arbeitet auf 5/100mm genau.

Gruß Marc


----------



## al_bundy (1. April 2015)

Theoretisch müsste man das doch mit der Formel Qpunkt = m x c x delta Theta / t berechnen können?
 1Kg x 1.163 Wh/Kg x K x4.7K / 10min(0.166h) = 32,92W

 Reingeschoben haben wir 131,76W

 Solltens 32,92W / 131,76W = 0.2498
 Ergibt einen Wirkungsgrad von 24.98%

 Wenn meine Rechnung stimmt. O.o

 Bei Versuch 1 kriegen wir 28.02W raus. Dort hätte man einen Wirkungsgrad von 21.66%.

 Sofern meine Berechnungen stimmen liegen wir doch deutlich höher als vorherorakelt...
 Die Interessanteste Frage ist nun aber folgende. Wenn der DirectonDieKühler das Tec kühlt, ist der Wirkungsgrad schlechter (obwohl theoretisch bei besserer Kühlleistung). Womöglich liegt das daran das die Kälteenergie erst durch das Kupfer durch muss bevor es Kontakt zum Wasser hat. Es wird sich wohl empfehlen 2x DirectonDieKühler einzusetzen. Vielleicht kommt man so schon auf 30%, insbesondere dann wenn man Düsentechnisch noch optimiert. Mit rund 450W die an Kälteenergie gebraucht wird muss man dennoch ne ganze Menge Energie reinschieben  Wobei das nun keine große Überraschung ist 
 Vielleicht mach ich noch einen Versuch mit 80% Load. Da soll der Wirkungsgrad noch besser sein.

 €dit:

 Versuchaufbau Nummer 3 ist identisch zu Versuchsaufbau Nummer 2. Ich habe das Tec aber dieses mal mit 9.4V und 9.2A betrieben. 86.48W. Ergo nur mit 66% Auslastung.
 Das Wasser konnte sich innerhalb von 10min um 3.3°C abkühlen was eine Wärmeenergie von 23,12W entspricht. Gehen wir mal davon aus das 131W maximal möglich sind so wie wir das eben schon gemessen haben. Dann bekommen wir einen Wirkungsgrad von 26,7%. Eine Steigerung von 5%!
 Meine Vorhersage: Bei ca 35% Wirkungsgrad ist Schluss. Lass es ruhig ein zwei oder drei prozent mehr oder weniger sein... Irgendwie habe ich richtig Lust bekommen einen zweiten DirektonDieKühler zu bauen.
 Ich will nicht sagen das es sich lohnt mit 35% Wirkungsgrad Peltierelemente einzusetzen. Das ist ne Katastrophe. Aber wenn man kein Platz hat kann man drüber nachdenken. So extrem Viel Kälteenergie wird ja nicht benötigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
am Wochenende werde ich wieder einige viele Updates machen. Kühler für Asus Z10PE D16 WS, EVGA gtx 970 FTW+, Gainward gtx_980 phantom 4096M, Gigabyte GA Z97X Gaming G1 und MSI GTX_970 gaming 4G G5 tf oc. Also ne ganze Menge. Sind viele interessante Kühler dabei. Und natürlich auch wieder mit einer Neuerung für mehr Durchfluss und ein + an Design.

Heute ist meine kleine Graviermaschine angekommen. Es handelt sich um die CNC 3020 mit Trapezgewindespindel.Für 500€ all ink dachte ich, ist brauchbar. Wird ja nur graviert und vielleicht ein bisschen Plexi/Pom oder Holzverbundwerkstoffe gefräßt. Die Spindel hat eh nur 300w und 60.000U/min. Die Maschine kam ungesichert in einer Holzkiste. Innen drinne nicht wirklich gut verpackt Maschine scheints aber heile überstanden zu haben.

Im groben und ganzen ist die Verarbeitungsqualität gut. Ich habe mir noch nicht die Pfoten aufgerissen und Grat lässt sich im wesentlichen auch nicht finden. Einzig die Trapezgewindespindel der Z Achse ist 2cm zu lang und steht unten heraus. Die Achsen gehen alle relativ schwer somit hoffe ich das die Führungen solide vorgespannt sind.Das Umkehrspiel ist auf X und Z achse nicht fühlbar. X Achse ist übel. Wird sicher im Zehntelbereich sein. Mal schauen was dort verrutscht ist.

Ansonsten macht die Maschine einen sehr guten Eindruck. Mal schauen was die Messuhr sagt.Ich habe heute beim Chinamann noch einen zweiten FU bestellt für meine zweite 60K Frässpindel. Eine Wasserkühlung dafür muss ich mir noch bauen. Darüber hinaus muss ich mal sehen ob ich den kleinen Vacuumtisch dort sinnvoll unterbringen kann. Mit 200x300 Sauggmaße sollte das ganz gut passen. Werkzeugschmierung wird wohl wieder der Fogbuster. Ich muss mal sehen das ich das alles in einen kleinen Alugehäuse unter bringe sodass sich die Späne in der Kabine sammeln. Die Ritze ist schön klein und handlich da sollte sich etwas kompaktes bauen lassen.Was ich jetzt aber noch dringend brauche ist ein Computer. Vorzugsweise extrem klein mit LPT Port. Hat jmd eine Idee was ich da kaufen kann? ITX wäre toll. Kosten solls natürlich am besten nichts.

Mal ein paar Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Retikulum (7. Mai 2015)

was brauchst du an dem PC alles? Wie wärs mit einem NUC, oder brauchst du einen Parallelport? Parallelport und ITX gibt es kaum Auswahl und wenn dann mit uralt Celerons.


----------



## al_bundy (7. Mai 2015)

Hab schon was gefunden.
Danke.


----------



## Pelk (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo al_bundy wenn du fragen hast bezüglich Galvanik oder chemische Behandlung von Oberflächen, melde dich bei mir bin ausgebildeter Oberflächentechniker (Neu für Galvaniseur und Metallschleifer)

Mfg


----------



## al_bundy (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
beim vernickeln gibt es bisher noch nichts neues außer einen Filter. Nun muss ich mir nur noch eine Pumpe kaufen, verrohren und den Reinigungsprozess in die Reihe kriegen. Dann kann schnell und sicher vernickelt werden  Ich freu mich drauf und mein Geldbeutel auch. Habe in die Nickelgeschichte bestimmt schon 4000€ versenkt  Die Kohle wäre sicher in anderen Projekten sinnvoller angelegt gewesen O.o Was solls, wichtig ist das es am Ende funktioniert.

Bzgl. Machinenpark gibt es nur ein kleines Update, mit Video. Die Bf 20 Vario ist nun fertig umgebaut. Die WErkzeugschmierung funktioniert tadellos. Das Kühlmittel funktioniert 1a, die große Spindel dreht mit 24.000U/min für kleine Zerspanung und die kleine Gravierspindel dreht mit 60.000U/min. Damit werden hauptsächlich Gravuren und die Kühlstruktur hergestellt.
Das Video zeigt die kleine Gravurspindel im Highspeedcuttingbetrieb. Leider beginnen so langsam Bemühungen die Bf 20 auszumustern. Nicht weil sie nicht mehr kann. Sie läuft noch auf 30µ genau. Aber es liegt bereits eine 1.2 Kw Frässpindel mit 60.000U/min bereit. Die Bf 20 Vario fährt dafür zu langsam. Früher oder später wird die Bf 20 Vario gegen eine Portalfräse ersetzt. Dieses Jahr aber sicher nicht mehr. Die neue Spindel wird wohl an meine Portalfräse getestet bis die Ibag mit WZW drauf kommt.

Mal ein paar Bilder.

http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/bf20_2015/groß.jpg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87Iw...ature=youtu.be




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (4. August 2015)

Hallo,
habe am Wochenende mal auf die schnelle einen Unterbau für die 3020 gebaut. 
Ganz wichtig, weil wegen 2 Wochen Krankheit ausgefallen bin und nun irgendwie ganz schnell 2 Wochen aufholen muss.
Die Haube fehlt noch, aber die Maschine ist nun mehr oder weniger Einsatzbereit.
Darüber hinaus fehlen noch die Einbaubuchsen für USB und VGA. Die kommen irgendwann diese Woche.
Dann sind auch die Kabel verschwunden  5Kilo Alu und 2 Linearführungen Größe 15 mit einen Wagen 
von Romani liegen zur Versteifung der X und Y Achse bereit. Dann gibt es keine frei hängenden 
Führungen mehr. Z Achse ist noch kacke, aber mal sehen... ... vielleicht reicht das ja. 
Wird ganz sicher wieder nen halbes Jahr dauern ehe ich die Führungen und das Alu montiere.

Ich teste gerade die Dynacut MMKS mit Blasser Blasocut BC25. Das ist ein 
wassermischbares Hochleistungs KSS für Kupfer. Was für Kupfer gut funktioniert, 
funktioniert auch gut für Kunststoffe. Denn die Maschine soll ausschließlich 
gravieren und Kunststoffe fräsen. Das Ding spart mir ca. 2-3 Tage pro Monat. 
... bisher ist die Garage noch Nebelfrei trotz 2.5bar Ausgangrsdruck. 
Leider riecht nun die ganze Garage nach dem Fluid  Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher 
ob ich eine Absaugung integrieren soll. Platz für einen Seitenkanalverdichter 
wäre unten noch vorhanden. 

Die Positioniergenauigkeit ist extrem gut.  Y und Z Achse unter 0.01mm. X Achse 0.01mm.
Die Positioniergeschwindigkeit habe ich auf 3m/min limitiert. Mit 60.000U/min 
an der Spindel packt der 3mm Fräser ungefähr 3m/min. Danach würde 
er zu schnell brechen. Andere Werkzeuge die eingesetzt werden benötigen 
einen geringeren Vorschub. Die Maschine kann aber problemlos bis zu 4m/min fahren. 
Mehr habe ich nicht getestet.
Ansonsten bin ich wieder überrascht wie viel Steckdosen so eine Maschine braucht. 
8 Steckdosen. Und eine Absaugung und eine Vacuumpumpe hängt noch nicht mal dran.
Auffällig ist auch das der Kompressor auffällt. Ich werde wohl den gesamten unteren 
Bereich mit Acustikschaum auskleiden. Der Krach ist ohne Pushen an den Ohren schon 
ziemlich laut. Durch den MDF Resonanzkörper dröhnt das doch schon ordentlich.

Bilder von Kühlern gibt es in 2-3 Wochen. Ich werde diese Woche fertig mit fräsen, und nächste Woche mache ich alle Kühler schick.

Nun genug erzählt. Ein paar Bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (2. September 2015)

Hallo,
es gibt wieder ein paar Neuigkeiten. Es gibt ja noch immer das Problem mit der Standzeit der kleinen 0.7mm Fräser.
Daraufhin habe ich Fräser und Material zu Isel gesendet die Tests durchgeführt haben.
Isel hat 55 volle Nuten gefräßt bis der Fräser abgebrochen ist. Ich hingegen lag bei 35. Schuld war die Kühlung. Isel ballert mit 6 bar das Kühlmittel drauf (was extrem ist) und ich habe es mit sportlichen 2.4bar probiert. Die Regel liegt bei 0.5 -2bar! Ich werde demnächst weitere Tests durchführen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCq5IdGvubU&feature=youtu.be

Die kleine Gravierfräse zickt rum. Die Qualität ist extrem schlecht  Nun muss ich prüfen warum das so ist. Ich dachte erst meine neue Gravierspindel ist defekt. Aber es stellte sich bei einen Test an meinen gfroßen Portal heraus das die Spindel einwandfrei arbeitet. Am Umkehrspiel bei den Spindeln kann es auch nicht liegen. Entweder haben die Führungen spiel, oder die Maschine ist generell zu instabil. Vielleicht finde ich nächste Woche ein paar Stunden um die neuen Führungen anzubauen. Dann sollte zumindest X und Y Achse steif genug sein. ... Die Haube zur Maschine ist schon fast fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (12. September 2015)

Es wurde wieder ein bisschen gebastelt.
Theoretisch ist die Kühlung fertig.
Schalter funktioniert, neue Pumpe läuft. Heizpatrone funktioniert. Kompressor läuft. Gefüllt wurde auch schon mit ca. 100L Liquid Extasy Liquid Protect Supreme Blue. Einzig das THermostat für die Heizpatrone muss durchgeschaut werden. Das THermostat verträgt nicht so viel Power 
Schläuche verlege ich morgen Vormittag.

http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/ibag_aggregat/14_2.JPG

Und an der kleinen Ggaviermaschine wurde auch weitergearbeitet.
Die Haube ist weitgehend fertig. Nur noch einen Griff montieren und unten dicht machen.
Kabel (3x USB und 1x VGA) können nun von außen angesteckt werden. Des weiteren habe ich das Überdruckventil entfernt. Nervt nur. KFE Hahn gefällt mir besser. Am Ende einen Messingschalldämpfer aufgeschraubt. Der Kunststoffschalldämpfer war nicht so effektiv. Man hört nun fast nichts mehr.
Die Cnc Steuerung ist gerade bei Edison. Er bastelt ein wenig damit ich die Drehzahl der Spindel und die MMKS über die Steuerung in Verbindung mit Mach 3 steuern kann.

Als nächstes gehts an die Fräse.
Die Linearführungen für X und Y Achsen müssen montiert werden.
Danach erfolgt der nächste Test. Sollte das Fräsbild dann noch immer schlecht sein, baue ich mir eine komplett neue Z Achse. Dann werde ich aber umrüsten auf die 1.2Kw Chinaspüindel. Die hat auch 60.000U/min.

Darüber hinaus wird die Pumpe entkoppelt. Ganz böses brummen durch den Resonanzkörper. Eine Tür samt Scharnier für unten. Schnelltrennis für die Schläuche der Hf Spindel. Kompressor möglicherweise nach außen verlagern. Wenn nicht, dann wird der Innenraum mit Schaumstoff verkleidet. 4mm Alu-Grundplatte unterfüttern mit 19er MDF.

http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/3020t/3020_beta/17.JPG
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/3020t/3020_beta/18.JPG

Tjoar, des Weiteren habe ich so noch ein paar Tests gemacht. Z.B. mit Compund VF109 von Avatec. Das ist ein Oxidationshemmer für Kupfer.
Man kann damit auch reinigen. Es holt die Oxidationsschicht runter und hämmt das Kupfer anzulaufen. Sehr günstig. Der Liter kostet keine 10€ und es ist ein Konzentrat. Mischungsverhältnis ist 3:100. Also sehr ergibig.
Nebenbei gab es noch Tests mit 0.7mm Fräsern bei der Kühlstruktur.
Zuerst war nach 10 Nuten Schluss. Isel schaffte 55 Nuten.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCq5IdGvubU&feature=youtu.be
Nach einigen Experimenten liege ich nun bei maximal 27 Nuten die weitgehend reproduzierbar machbar sind. Das Problem ist den Span aus der Nut zubekommen. Ich werde später noch Experimente mit einen Einzahnfräser vornehmen. Das wars zunächst.

Gruß Marc





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desrupt0r (16. September 2015)

Du bist doch verrückt!


----------



## al_bundy (16. September 2015)

Nur ein bisschen


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. Oktober 2015)

Gibt es neue News(Bilder)!?


----------



## al_bundy (13. Oktober 2015)

Leider nein, ich habe noch immer viel mit Wasserkühler zu tun.
Aber im November kommen wieder viele Bilder. Ein neues Hifi Projekt gibt es auch schon.


----------



## al_bundy (5. November 2015)

Hallo,
was hat mich neben den Kühlern so bewegt? Inzwischen werden die Gedanken zu einer Nickelanlage immer klarer. Die dafür benötigte Teilereinigung ist dabei das A und O. Ich werde wohl anfang des Jahres einiges Umrüsten sodass ich die Teile gar nicht erst in die Hände nehmen muss. Dafür werde ich mir ein Gestell (Warenhalterung) bauen das in mein Ultraschallbad hineinpasst sowie in weitere Behälter für die Abkochentfettung, Sparspühlung und Beize insbesondere Nickelbad.

Konkreter werden auch die Überlegungen hinsichtlich High End CPU Kühler. Dabei habe ich 2 Optionen. Entweder gehe ich mit Aquacomputer eine Koorperation ein und kaufe deren Bodenplatten, oder ich schlitze selber und nehme den bereits seid 3 Jahre fertigen High End CPU Cooler der bisher alles weggekühlt hat was am Markt ist (Der neue HK bleibt dabei unberücksichtigt).
Auf jeden Fall spekuliere ich ja noch immer damit das im ersten Quartal 2016 die neue Frässpindel mit automatischen Werkzeugwechsler läuft. Wenn ja, dann ist die Bf20 Vario frei für das schlitzen. Eine "Schlitzspindel" habe ich mir bereits angeschafft. Wie das schlitzen funktioniert habe ich vor einigen Jahren mal ausprobiert. Funktioniert prima.

Neben her habe ich noch Heberollen an meine Graviermaschine montiert. Die soll ja nun auch noch dieses Jahr umgebaut werden. Liegt alles schon bereit und wartet darauf verbaut zu werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## varg01 (5. November 2015)

hast du schonmal nen temperaturtest gemacht? wie schlägt sich dein kühler so? schaut auf jedenfall echt nice aus1


----------



## al_bundy (5. November 2015)

Das darf ich hier nicht schreiben weil ich in diesen Forum keine geschäftlichen Aktivitäten nachgehen darf.
Der Kühler ist aber in jeden Fall gut. So viel kann ich sagen


----------



## Pelk (5. November 2015)

Hi wann gibt es die neuen CPU-Kühler bei dir auf den Markt? Mfg


----------



## Noxxphox (5. November 2015)

hmmm... halt uns aufn laufnden... brauche zum benchn nen cpu waserküler und das ding  sieht git aus und hoffe du hast recht dasa gut ist^^


----------



## Rabauke (5. November 2015)

Der CPU Kühler gefällt mir auf jeden Fall!


----------



## al_bundy (24. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
ein kleines Update. 
Ich habe mir nochmal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen und werde mit der Desktopfräse doch nicht nur gravieren sondern auch wirklich richtig fräsen.

Eckdaten:
Ca. 60Kg
Verfahrweg:  295x236x85mm
Maße: 576x550x542mm
Durchlasshöhe: 127mm
X und Y Achse als Direktantrieb mit 4A, 3Nm Stepper
Z Achse über Riemen (HDT 3m, 9mm) 3A , 1.8Nm
Endstufen: Wantai DQ860MA
Kugelumlaufspindel 16x10 von Isel auf X und Y
Kugelumlaufspindel 16x5 von Isel auf Z
Benezan Brakeoutboard (neu)
Z Achse: Linearführung Minitur Größe 15 mit 4 Schlitten
X Achse: Linearführung Größe 20 Wagen lang, schmal 2 Schlitten
Y Achse Linearführung Größe 15 Ausführung normal, 4 Schlitten
Vorspannung der Schlitten C0.02
Angestrebte Verfahrgeschwindigkeit: X/Y 10min Z Achse: 4m/min
Angestrebte Positioniergenauigkeit +- 0.03mm
Die Maschine wird größtenteils aus 20er Aluminium vollmaterial bestehen. 
Kleinere Teile aus 12/15mm Alu und die Platte der X Achse besteht aus 30mm

Ich habe mich bewusst gegen Aluprofile entschieden weil die böse REsonanzen erzeugen. Das sieht man zwar kaum, aber man wird es deutlich hören.
Auf einen so kleinen Verfahrweg wiegt die Maschine schon enorm viel. Etwa Knapp 2.5x soviel wie das original. Was die Endstufen bringen bin ich mal gespannt.
Aktuell habe ich alte analoge an meine Bf20 Vario. Die sind wirklich doof. An meinen großen Portal habe ich die kleinen Leadshine DM556 Digital.
Die können mein 120kilo Portal schon mit 10m/min hin und her schieben. Und die liefern nur 50V! Diese neuen Endstufen hier liefern 80V! Und müssen nur ca 15Kilo hin und her schieben. Ich gehe davon aus das die 10m/min noch stark untertrieben sind. Aber egal. Real reichen 5m/min dicke aus...
Darüber hinaus hat sich die Frage gestellt ob ich Iselspindeln oder welche von Hiwin verbaue. Ich habe bewusst Isel gekauft weil man die Muttern nachspannen kann.- Mit ordentlicher Schmierung kann man die etwa alle halbe Jahr einmal nachspannen. Dann kann man problemlos ca 4 Jahre mit arbeiten. Danach fliegen die Muttern beim Service raus und neue kommen für 80€ rein und dann beginnt der Spass von vorne. Bei Hiwin kann man nicht nachspannen. Allerdings laufen die Genauer. Die Genauigkeit der Isel ist mit 20-30µ aber dennoch ausreichend.
Die Konstruktion ist weitgehend fertig. Ich muss nur noch die Endschalter einplanen dann bin ich soweit durch. Konstruktion hat knapp 2 Tage gedauert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
es war wieder ende des Jahres und da habe ich mal wieder meine Maschinen überprüfen müssen. In diesen ZUsammenhang habe ich auch ein paar Vorkehrungen für die WZW Frässpindel getroffen. Was wurde denn bisher gemacht.

Kulgelumlaufspindeln auf Umkehrspiel überprüft und die Kugelumlaufmutern nachgestellt. Die Antriebe laufen nun wieder auf +-10µ genau.
Das Fass mit dem Kühlmittel (ca. 100L KSS) geleert und gereinigt. Ich bin erstaunt darüber wie wenig wirklicher Schmutz durch 5 Jahre Arbeit da drinne war. Das meiste war eher nicht lösbares Fett.
Service beim Kühlaggregat der Frässpindel + Verlegung der Leitung zur Z Achse. Der Temperaturschalter wurde getauscht. Der neue funktioniert aber genauso wenig 
Und Heizpatrone getauscht von 3 auf 2Kw da der Temperaturschalter die 3Kw Patrone nicht verkraften soll.
Computergesteuerter Druckluftverteiler montiert und 4 Leitungen zur Z Achse verlegt. Tool in, Tool out, Konusreinigung und saubere Luft zum Hochdruckschmiersystem.
Das Hochdruckschmiersystem an eine Portalwange montiert.
2x Starkstromleitung zur Maschine verlegt.

Was muss ich jetzt noch machen?
3 Druckluftleitungen zum Werkzeugmagazin legen.
Hochdruckschmiersystem verkabeln
2 Kraftdosen an die Wand anschrauben.
Frequenzumrichter an die Wandmontieren und Die Leitung zur Z Achse verlegen.
Reinigung der Bf20 Vario
Kugelumlaufspindeln nachstellen
Meine 1.5Kw luftgekühlte vorübergehend gegen eine 2.2Kw Wassergekühlte tauschen

Ich hoffe das ich alles in den nächsten 7 Tagen hinbekomme. Danach habe ich keine Zeit mehr. Da kommt meine Frau wieder und ich muss wieder beginnen mit fräsen. Außerdem muss ja mein ITX Caseconprojekt und meine Desktopfräse auch weiter gehen. Am Rande sei erwähnt das die Spindeln für die Desktopfräse in ca 2 Wochen hier eintrudeln werden  Alu für die Desktopfräse wird nächste woche vorrausichtlich bestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (30. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
in den letzten Wochen wurde wieder einiges getan. Es wurden nochmal 50m Schlauch für das WErkzeugwechselmagazin verlegt. Die Schläuche für die Hf80A an der Z Achse wurden aufgeräumt und der Schmierpunkt für die Spindellager wurde verlegt. Die Ausgänge der Ventile haben alle noch einen Schalldämpfer erhalten sodass es jetzt nicht mehr so laut knallt.
Für die HSC Ritze sind die Kugelumlaufspindeln von Isel eingetroeffen. Ebenso 35Kilo Alu (AW 5083). 20Kilo AlMgSi1 hatte ich noch unter meiner Portalfräse gebunkert. Das wird natürlich auch gefräßt.
5 Fräser im Wert von 170€ wurden von der Firma Kempf geliefert. Die kleinen sind recht günstig. Der große Überlangfräser mit 47€ sehr teuer! Im März, nach dem ich die Wasserkühler gefräßt habe, solls denn losgehen. Anschließend gehen die Teile zum eloxieren.
Paralel dazu habe ich viel über Filter und Absaugungen gelesen weil doch viel Feinstaub bei der Arbeit entsteht. Extrem aufgefallen ist mir dieser Dreck auf der Abdeckhaube der HSC Ritze. Nach 3 Monaten fleißig Patt drauf. Da muss was getan werden. Somit habe ich mir 3 Stk. 200mm Rohrlüfter bestellt. Ein Lüfter kommt in der Nähe des Bandschleifers, ein Lüfter direkt an die Kabine der Fräsmaschine und ein Lüfter in der Nähe der Portalfräse. Lüfter 4 kommt im Sommer direkt über die Galvanik. Als Filter verwende ich aktuell Schwebefilter H13 aus Zullulose sowie ein G4 Filterfließ als Vorfilter. Gebaut wird womöglich auch im März.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speeedymauss (2. Februar 2016)

hammercooles Projekt(!), wenn ich das nötige Kleingeld und Wissen hätte, würd ich mir glaub ich auch eine (etwas kleinere) CNC Fräse bauen 
ich bleib dran


----------



## al_bundy (6. März 2016)

...

Wie immer wenn lange nichts gepostet wurde habe ich an anderer Stelle gearbeitet. Seid ein paar Wochen nochmal in Richtung Gravur. Jetzt sollen die Gravuren farblich gestaltet werden. Lacke für Schwarz, Weiß, Rot, Blau und Silber sind vorhanden. Tests auf Plexiglas funktionieren hervorragend. Tests in Pom werden in einigen Tagen folgen. Tests auf Metalle verliefen zufriednstellend wobei nur die Teilereinigung überarbeitet werden muss.

https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/gravur_auslegen/1.JPG
https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/gravur_auslegen/2.JPG

Darüber hinaus wurde eine provisorische Absaugung zur Luftreinigung montiert. Es befinden sich sehr viele Fettpartikel in der Luft. Diese sind natürlich nicht gesund und die Werkstatt sieht nach einigen Monaten aus wie Sau. Das ist natürlich nicht gewünscht. Ich habe viel hin und her überlegt was für Filter ich verwende. Teure spezielle Cellulose Filter für Schwebeteilchen für ca 50€/Stk. Oder lieber spezielle Staubsaugerfilter für 10€/Stk. Schlussendlich habe ich mich dann doch für Staubsaugerfilter entschieden. Diese haben die Filterklasse H12. Also schon ein HEPAfilter. Die empfehlung für normale Büros lautet F9. H12 ist 3 Klassen besser als F9 und somit vollkommen überdimensioniert. Stört aber nicht. Im Gegenteil.

Partikel kleiner 1µ werden bis zu 99,5 - 99,95% gefiltert. Somit werden auch schon Gerüche, Viren und Bakterien, Öl und Ruß gefiltert. Weiterer Vorteil der Staubsaugerfilter ist das diese waschbar und somit widerverwendbar ist. Einfach ins Ultraschallbad schmeißen, trocknen und wieder einbauen fertig. Insgesammt habe ich pro Absaugung 3 dieser Filter im Einsatz. Damit erreiche ich eine Filterfläche von ca 1,6m². Das ist nicht sehr viel, allerdings sollen dort 2 dieser Luftfilter platziert werden. Mit gut 3,2m² Filterfläche an 2 Absaugpunkten liege ich schon ziemlich weit vorne.
Das dieses System funktioniert zeigt die Verfärbung der Filter. Das sagt auch aus das Öl in der Luft ist! Als Lüfter verwende ich einen speziellen Rohrlüfter mit 510Pa Unterdruck und 930m³ Luftfördervolumen. 
Nach dem ich mit den Kühlern fertig bin werde ich die Absaugungen richtig installieren. Bisher läuft nur ein Lüfter provisorisch.

https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/luftfilter/1.JPG
https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/luftfilter/2.JPG
https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/luftfilter/3.JPG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadPolygon (8. März 2016)

Das mit dem Auslegen der Gravur is ne coole Sache

PS: Kannst du schon was zu meinem Graka-Kühler sagen ?


----------



## al_bundy (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
es gibt wieder ein paar Neuigkeiten.
Es gibt neue Erkenntnisse im Nickelprozess. Ein neues Reinigungsmittel von der Firma SG Galvanik holt jetzt jeden Schmutz runter.

Die letzten Tage habe ich damit verbracht die Teile für meine Cnc Fräse zu fräsen. Bis auf die Lagerblöcke und die Platte die die Spindelaufnahme hält hat alles gut funktioniert. Die Lagerblöckte mussten nachgeschlichtet werden da die Passung 80µ zu groß war. Bei der Aluplatte die die Frässpindel aufnimmt ist mir der Fräser aus die Zange gerutscht. Sieht nicht so toll aus, aber funktioniert noch. Insbegsammt wurden es 30Kilo Alu für die neue Fräse.
Die Teile gehen nächste Woche zum eloxieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
es gibt Updates. Ein ersehntes Update. Nach 10000€ und 3Jahre und 4 Monate hat sich die Ibagspindel zum ersten mal gedreht.
Das Schmiersystem läuft, die Wakü ist eingestellt sowie die Ein und Ausgünge des Verteilers für das Werkzeugmagazin und WZW Funktion funktionieren.

Das Problem ist das ich die Spindel jetzt noch nicht nutzen kann weil ich keine nutzbaren Werkzeugaufnahmen habe. Aktuell habe ich 7Stk. Werkzeugaufnahmen (2500€) für EX12 Spannzangen, aber noch keine Spannzangen. Eine EX 12 Spannzange kostet ca 85€. 85€ möchte ich je Spannzange vermeiden.

Um sinnvoll mit den WZW arbeiten zu können benötige ich 15 verschiedene Werkzeuge. Das bedeutet es wird noch einmal richtig teuer. Ich werde mir nächste Woche Angebote einholen von Firmen die Werkzeugaufnahmen herstellen. Mit Nirschl habe ich eine Firma gefunden die das zumindest zum halben Preis liefern kann wie Ibag. 2 Riesen sind für Werkzeugaufnahmen verfügbar. Ich werde dafür wohl ca 13WZ-Aufnahmen bekommen. Allerdings fehlt mir dann noch das Geld für Spannzangen.

Was muss darüber hinaus noch gemacht werden:
Lernen um mit der WZW Funktion umzugehen
Sicherheitseinrichtung des Schmiersystems in Mach3 integrieren sowie eines Druckwächters. 

Abschließend noch ein paar gefüllte Gravuren in verschiedenen Farben. Dank eines äußerst netten Österreicher gibts nun auch die Farbe grün O.o

Gruß Marc



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (11. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
eloxieren ist nun auch fertig. Ich muss mir noch eine Hand voll Drehteile anfertigen lassen und dann sollte mechanisch soweit alles da sein.
Beim eloxieren gabs Probleme in der Abwicklung und beim Transport.
Insgesammt bin ich aber zufrieden. Kosten etwa 150€

Jetzt muss ich erstmal viele Kunststoffteile fertig fräsen. Viele Leute warten auf ihre Kühler. Montage der Fräse dann ab Juli. Da wird dann auch versucht die WZW Spindel voll in Betrieb zu nehmen. Es fehlt dort nur noch ein Druckwächter und das WZW Magazin. 16Werkzeugaufnahmen werden gerade bei der Firma Nirschl angefertigt. Diese werden wohl gegen Ende August geliefert. Dann wirds spannend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (15. Juni 2016)

[FONT=&quot]Da es mit Wasserkühlern leider ein paar Tage nicht weiter gehen kann juckte es in den Fingern...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Der Aufbau ging einigermaßen schmerzfrei von statten. Ab und zu mussten ein paar Löcher aufgebohrt werden weil eine Schraube größer oder kleiner dimensioniert werden musste.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Die Löcher für die größeren Schrittmotore passten leider nicht. Die Ritzel die ich gekauft habe passen leider auch nicht. Offenbar hat Erwin falsche Stepper geliefert. Sowohl Lochabstand als auch Welle passen nicht. Isel lieferte leider eine Feingewinde M6 Mutter nicht und die Festlager sind Müll. Haben sicher 0.3mm axiales Spiel. Da werde ich mir wohl neue bestellen müssen [/FONT]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[FONT=&quot]Spindeln für X und Y Achse kann ich noch nicht montieren. Da fehlen mir noch 4 Teile.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ansonsten macht das Teil schon schön was her. Ich hoffe die schafft nachher auch ordentlich Späne. Bestimmt [/FONT]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (3. Juli 2016)

Mechanisch sollte ich fertig sein.
Jetzt nur noch das Gehäuse für die Elektronik konstruieren und fräsen und alles einbauen und ein paar Kabel ziehen.
Hab ich ne Lust drauf...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (18. August 2016)

Hallo,
gut Ding will Weile haben... ... wobei, so gut ausgeführt habe ich das als ehemaliger Profi nicht. Man hätte die eine oder andere Schelle mehr setzen können. Man hätte besser planen können sodass man ein 150er Rohr nicht mit einer 200er Schelle befestigen müsste  Man hätte mehr mit Bögen arbeiten können anstatt mit Flexrohr. Aber was solls. Das Ziel war nicht die perfekte Ausführung sondern das ist es die Luft von Schmutzpartikeln zu befreien. Das es davon eine ganze Menge in der Luft gibt haben die Filter gezeigt. Ich habe die Anlage schon mal laufen lassen. Mit der Abluft kann man sich richtig die Haare föhnen. Ein Stück Flexrohr fehlt noch...
Nun kann ich theoretisch auch anfangen mit der MMKS zu arbeiten.
Wobei die Einstellung der Düse wirklich ne Qual ist 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Klappt wirklich gut. Man muss aber genau darauf achten das man auch die optimalen Gravurtiefen einhält.
Graviert man zu wenig, wischt man die Farbe wieder raus. Graviert man zu tief, sieht das Ergebnis nicht optimal aus. Optimale Gravurtiefe liegt bei ~0.2mm.


Ich prüfe demnächst mal ob das auch mit gebürsteten Kupfer gut aussieht. Das Problem wird sein die Teile zu reinigen ohne das man etwas sieht und ohne das etwas oxidiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Darüber hinaus wurde auch an die Fräse weitergearbeitet. Die Maschine steht kurz vor der Jungfernfahrt. Während ich noch eine Hand voll Kühler fräse baue ich heute das Gehäuse zusammen und werde die elektronik einbauen. Dann muss nur noch der Kasten verdrahtet und Mach 3 eingerichtet werden.


Die letzten 3 Monate waren für alle Beteiligten eine harte Geduldsprobe und ich werde mich ab nächste Woche mal ein paar Wochen ausruhen müssen.
Ferner muss überlegt werden wie es weiter geht. Die Maschinen sind fast soweit das man das gesammte Kühlerbaukonzept umkrempeln könnte. Und Gesundheitsbedingt auch müsste. Sicher ist das es spätestens im April 2017 eine große Umstellung geben wird.


Abseits der Kühlergeschichte bin ich ja ein großer Freund von Chinaimporten.
Ich habe mir mal 6 Fabrikate zum TEst bestellt und schaue wo die Stärken und Schwächen liegen. Denn auch eine präzise Frässpindel kann eine schlechte Frässpindel sein. Z.Bsp, wenn das Paket Lager/Welle/Lagerflansch nicht ausreichend stabil ausgelegt ist.


Anbei die ersten Eindrücke.


Probleme:
Es gibt eine Spindel (bei Ebay bezogen) die hat einen Aufkleber mit CE drauf. Wie auf den Bild zusehen ist hat der Anschluss aber nur 3Stk. Pins.
Ich habe eine schlechte Bewertung hinterlassen und angegeben das der Artikel vermutlich gefälscht sei. Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs wird früher oder später gestellt.
Obs was bringt ist egal. Aber irgendwer muss mal ein Zeichen setzen und anführen "SO NICHT".
Der Chinese wundert sich nur und versteht kein Wort. Trotz englischer Kommunikation.


Bei einer Luft gekühlten Spindel ist offenbar etwas mit dem Lagerfalnsch nicht in Ordnung. Zwischen Lagerflanschdeckel und Lagerflansch ist Luft.


Die Genauigkeit stimmt bei nahezu allen Spindeln nicht. Es wurden Werte zwischen 10 und 30µ gemessen


Wellensteifigkeit weicht von Model zu Model ab. Bei der einen oder anderen sind es nur  um 3µ bei der einen oder anderen aber auch mal über 10µ.
Das lässt schon darauf schließen das die Spindel mit einer hohen Abweichung keine starken Schnittkräfte veträgt. Die Spindeln sind ja weitgehend nur für Holz zugelassen. 
Dafür geht das auch in Ordnung. Wir wollen aber Alu fräsen und suchen die beste und günstigste Spindel dafür.


Fakes: 
Ein Bild habe ich mal angehängt mit einen original Chansheng Brand und die andere ist ein Fake. Mal schauen ob sich das Fake besser als das Original schlägt.
Optisch kaum zu erkennen, nur der Lagerflansch und die Lasergravur ist äußerlich unterschiedlich.


Im gesamten machen die Spindeln die man direkt importieren muss, einen besseren Eindruck als die Spindeln die es hier zu kaufen gibt.


Positives: 
Hab ich erst mal so nicht wirklich viel zu berichten außer das bei 2 importierten Spindeln der Rundlauffehler auf solides Niveau liegt.


Darüber hinaus ist ersichtlich das Länge, Anschlüsse und die Lagerflansche alle unterschiedlich sind. Auch das Gewicht schwankt teilweise stark.
Es gibt noch 5 weitere Versionen die ich früher oder später testen werde. Ich muss jetzt aber erst mal wieder ein bisschen Geld sammeln.
Getestet werden die Spindeln wohl noch im laufe des Monats. Mit Acryl, Alu und Kupfer.


Das ist zunächst nur eine Momentaufnahme. Ob von 10 Spindeln alle 10 genauso sind wie das vorliegende Fabrikat wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Der neue Zulieferer den ich jetzt habe meinte das das Changsheng Brand hinsichtlich Serienstreuung und Performance sehr gut sein soll.
Da ich Changsheng bereits seid über 2 Jahre importiere kann ich berichten das die Ausfallquote bei 10-20% liegt. Um jede Nachlieferung muss man kämpfen.


Und die letzten beiden defekten Spindeln durfte ich aus eigener Tasche zahlen. Das der Grund warum ich mich andersweitig umschaue.
Darüber hinaus gab es dort auch Spindeln jehnseits der 50µ Marke. Ggü. einiger Nonamefabrikate von mehr als 150µ ist das aber noch sehr gut.
Nachgeschliffen bekommt man die auch auf solides Niveau. Aber der beste Rundlauffehler nützt nichts wenn das Lagerpaket nichts taugt.


Anbei ein paar Bilder.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (18. August 2016)

al_bundy schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Spindel (bei Ebay bezogen) die hat einen Aufkleber mit CE  drauf. Wie auf den Bild zusehen ist hat der Anschluss aber nur 3Stk.  Pins.
> Ich habe eine schlechte Bewertung hinterlassen und angegeben das der  Artikel vermutlich gefälscht sei. Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs wird früher  oder später gestellt.
> Obs was bringt ist egal. Aber irgendwer muss mal ein Zeichen setzen und anführen "SO NICHT".
> Der Chinese wundert sich nur und versteht kein Wort. Trotz englischer Kommunikation.



Wie werden die Spindeln angesteuert? einfach "nur" 230V drauf oder was ist da unterwegs?

bzw. was haben die 3 Pins mit CE zu tun?


----------



## al_bundy (18. August 2016)

Mittels Frequenzumrichter.

Ce hat nichts mit 3 Pins zu tun. Das sollte zeigen wie die einen bescheißen.


----------



## al_bundy (21. August 2016)

Viel fehlt jetzt nicht mehr.
Theoretisch nur noch den Schaltkasten verkabeln, und oben die Kabel anschließen und verlegen.
Danach Mach3 konfigurieren und loslegen.
Ich habe nebenbei ein Gehäuse für die Elektronik gefräßt und schon alles eingebaut. Die Opferplatte wurde vorbereitet und montiert.
Schleppkette wurde verlegt und schon mal die Kabel eingeführt. Das MDE Schmiersystem ist auch schon installiert, aber noch nicht eingestellt.

Wenn nichts verrutscht kann nächstes Wochenende schon gefräßt werden. Das ist auch nötig da ich im September wieder viele Kühler fräsen muss und die Bf20 mal für eine Woche ausfällt.
Das Bob muss repariert werden und ein Ersatzbob gibts nicht mehr -.-

https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/3020selfmade/24.JPG
https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/3020selfmade/25.JPG
https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/3020selfmade/26.JPG
https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/3020selfmade/27.JPG
https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/3020selfmade/28.JPG
https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/3020selfmade/29.JPG

Darüber hinaus wurde auf der großen Maschine eine MMKS installiert. Das MDE System von Dynacut. Das ist ein Tröpfchenschmierer und verspricht nicht zu nebeln. Da ich dem gegenüber skeptisch bin habe ich mir auch des wegen die Absaugung gebaut.
Das MDE System arbeitet so an sich gut. Allerdings ist es extrem schwer die richtige Einstellung zu finden. Entweder säuft es einen die Hare vom Kopf (1L für 3h) oder es kommt gar nichts raus.
Aktuell habe ich schon ca 2 L verbraucht und ich habe noch immer nicht die korrekte Einstellung gefunden. Damit werde ich noch den einen oder anderen Tag arbeiten müssen ehe das alles solide läuft. Und dann werden Testfräsungen gemacht werden müssen ob ich mit diesen System auch die µChannels fräsen kann.

https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/Dynacut_mde/1.JPG
https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/Dynacut_mde/2.JPG
https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/Dynacut_mde/3.JPG

Nächste Woche gibts dann wieder ein großes Update von Wasserkühlern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (19. September 2016)

Hallo,
zu den Kühlern gibt es leider keine Neuigkeiten. Dafür hatte ich noch keine Zeit.
Die Zeit habe ich primär genutzt um kleinere Probleme in der Organisation und Fertigung auszumerzen. Darüber hinaus ging sehr viel Zeit für die Inbetriebnahme der neuen kleinen HSC Fräse drauf.

Nun ist der 360er Monstaradi mit 3 Lüftern montiert. Darüber hinaus mussten im Boden Bohrungen angebracht werden sodass die ganzen Lüfter auch Luft ziehen können.
Temperatur liegt aktuell bei ca 45°C Spindelgehäuse ohne Last + die Abwärme der MMKS. Das sind keine Traumwerte, aber es ist ok. Unter Last im Hochsommer liege ich dann bei Ca 60°C. Dieser fette Radi ist bei dieser Spindel auf jeden Fall Pflicht.

Irgendwo steckt noch der Wurm in der X Achse. Speziell der Referenzschalter. Er schaltet nicht. Aber er schaltete schon mal O.o
Vectorsteuerung ist im FU aus. Wenn ich die aktiviere geht der FU in den Fehlermodus. Noch keine Ahnung woran es liegt.
Und das Dynacut MDE Schmiersystem will schon wieder nicht so wie es soll. Heute bei der Plexitestfräsung war alles pfurztrocken.
Also Alle Ventile nochmal kräftig aufgedreht. Beim nächsten Teil werde ich sehen ob da nun was raus kommt oder nicht.
Ich denke mal jetzt schon.
Da die Maschine Doppelt so schnell arbeiten soll wie meine anderen Maschinen, darf dem zu Folge auch doppelt so viel Schmiermittel aus der Düse kommen.
Meinetwegen darf es sich sogar um Faktor 2 erhöhen. Dann reiche ich mit 1L Schmiermittel noch immer einige Wochen.
Mal gucken... 1L muss eine Woche halten, egal wie. Notfalls eben wider mit Fogbuster!

Die Maschine arbeitet im gesamten sehr leise! Bin begeistert. Operplatte ist nun auch fertig.

https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/3020selfmade/33.JPG
https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/3020selfmade/34.JPG
https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/3020selfmade/35.JPG
https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/3020selfmade/36.JPG
https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/3020selfmade/37.JPG

Des weiteren wünschte ich mir ein bisschen Krach beim arbeiten und da habe ich mir einen Aktivlautsprecher gebaut.
Das einzige was mir wichtig war das ich einen Equalizer mit an Board habe um die schlechte Qualität des Lautsprechers etwas verzerren kann.
Und das ich den Lautsprecher mit den Smartphone bedienen kann.

Als Lautsprecher wurde es ein billiger MC Voice Lautsprecher. 2x 16er Bässe + eine Hochtonkalotte.
Darüber hinaus ein 2x50W Verstärker der auch Bluetooth hat und ein Artec 7Band EQ.

Der Lautsprecher an sich ist ganz großer Mist. Als ob Oma vor einen Lautsprecher steht und den Schall mit einer Badewanne abfängt.
Wenn man es etwas lauter macht wackelte und schnurrte das Gehäuse. Also Leisten bestellt und Leisten hinten angeklebt.
Mit den 7Band EQ und den Software EQ des Smartphones bekommt man brauchbaren Sound heraus. Nicht sehr laut, kein Tiefbass, aber im gesamten passabel.

Käbel gibts nicht viele. Nur ein Klinke vom Smartphone zum Verstärker, ein Stromkabel sowie ein Mini USB Kabel damit das Smartphone immer Saft bekommt.

Rückblickend hätte ich mir einen fertigen Aktivlautsprecher mit Bluetooth holen sollen. Hätte mir Zeit und Arbeit gespart. Und womöglich hätte ich unten rum etwas mehr bums gehabt. Ich denke für 200€ könnte man sowas erwarten. Da wäre dann auch kein Extra Hardware EQ nötig gewesen. Mal wieder am falschen Ende gespart. Klappt jedes mal wenn man sparen will  Hinter her ist man aber immer schlauer...

https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/aktiv_ls_garage/1.JPG
https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/aktiv_ls_garage/2.JPG
https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/aktiv_ls_garage/3.JPG
https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/aktiv_ls_garage/4.JPG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (19. Januar 2017)

Hi Leute.

Die Luftfilteranlage wird geupdated obwohl nach 200 Betriebbstunden der Rotor staubfrei und fettfrei ist. Vermutlich wird sogar der dritte Lüfter montiert sodass ich die 1500Pa und 3000m³/h ankratze. Laut Aussagen professioneller Anbieter reicht die vorhandene Anlage nicht wirklich aus. Der Druck ist zu gering und die Filterweite von H13 muss berücksichtigt werden. Ein Messgerät zur Druck und Volumenstrommessung wurde gerade angeschafft.

Angeschafft wurde auch ein bisschen Aluminimum für das Werkzeugwechselmagazin. Das Magazin bietet Platz für 22 Werkzeuge und besteht aus Aluminium. Die Klappe und die Schienen werden mittels Druckluft beätigt. Aber schaut mal selbst.

Ferner teste ich gerade wieder einige Schmiermittel zur Werkzeugkühlung für das vernickeln und die Standzeit der Werkzeuge. Erfreulich ist das ich den Fogbuster nun doch nicht brauche. Das Dynamaxsystem arbeitet gut. Aber nur mit mittelviskosen Schmiermitteln. Mit Niedrigwiskosen Schmiermitteln lässt sich schlecht dosieren und der Arbeitsdruck von 200bar ist zu gering. Ich möchte mit 2bar Druck arbeiten damit ich auch Späne aus der Nut blasen kann. 


Werkzeugwechselmagazin für 22 Werkzeuge
https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/WZW/1.JPG
https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/WZW/2.JPG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (8. März 2017)

Hallo,
ich möchte mal ein paar Bilder vom Februar nachreichen.
Es muss nur noch die Z Achse angepasst werden, und dann kann die Ibag HF80A nach etwa 3 jährigen Aufenthalt unterm Bett montiert werden. Die Überwachung des Schmiersystems sowie des Druckwächters wurde auch schon angeschlossen und getestet. Die Fertigung verlief recht gut, wobei das Tor aus Edelstahl neu gefertigt wird. Beim kanten ist das Alu gerissen -.-

Nächste Woche gehts mit der Produktion der Wasserkühler weiter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (28. März 2017)

Die letzen 7 Tagen wurde verstärkt an das Werkzeugwechselprojekt gearbeitet da dieses Projekt in diese Woche abgeschlossen werden muss. Im April besteht keine weitere Möglichkeit. Daher mussten diese Arbeiten kurzfristig vorgezogen werden.

Die Sicherheitseinrichtungen laufen. Die Maschine stoppt wenn der Druck unter 5.6bar fällt, sowie wenn keine Ströungsgeschwindigkeit mehr im Wakükreislauf vorhanden ist, oder wenn kein Öl mehr zur Lagerschmierung vorhanden ist. Die einzig sinnvolle Überwachung die noch notwendig wäre, wäre ob der Werkzeugwechsel funktioniert hat oder nicht. Speziell da stößt die vorhandene Hardware aber an seine Grenzen. Aber es wird sicher 2018 ein weiteres Werkzeugwechselprojekt geben bei den ich das mal testen werde. Ein Vorsatzwechsler ST80 von Mechatron für eine Chinaspindel ist bereits vorhanden.

Der Kompressor wurde getestet und die Luftmenge reicht. Von 100% Betrieb, muss er ca 66% pumpen. Der Luftverbrauch ist beim Werkzeugwechsel sehr gering. Nur die Sperrluft will ca 240l/min haben. Das ist sehr teuer! Ferner werde ich im Sommer starke Temperaturprobleme bekommen. Ohne die Kühlung und den Kompressor habe ich ca 28-32°C drinne. Diesen Sommer werden 5 Kw mehr heizen wegen dem WZW + 2Kw für die kleine Gravierfräse. Es wird wohl eine Klimaanlage her müssen. Zuvor muss ich jedoch neue Leitungen ziehen. Aktuell sollten nicht mehr aus 12 Kw aus den Dosen gezogen werden. Alleine die große Cnc Fräse zieht fast schon unter Vollasst 9 Kw. Das bedeutet das ich fortan nur noch mit der Gravierfräse und der großen Portalfräse gleichzeitig arbeiten kann. Die Bf20 muss ausbleiben weil mir sonst der Saft ausgeht 

Ansonsten wurde schon alles getestet. Die Scripte für Mach 3 funktionieren. Es müssen jedoch noch die Werkzeugpositionen angepasst werden. Das soll morgen passieren. Das ein und ausstoßen der Werkzeuge an der Spindel funktioniert weitgehend. WEitgehend weil das ausstoßen nicht immer zu 100% klappt. Die WErkzeuge sind zu leicht. Daher können wir wie gewünscht den Werkzeugwechsel nicht drag & drop ausführen, sondern müssen die Werkzeugaufnahmen ein und ausklinken lassen. Das Tor geht recht weich auf und zu, und auch die Werkzeugleisten lassen sich geschmeidig ein und ausfahren. Ich schätze mal nächste Woche gibts Videos dazu. Fertigstellung des Projektes wohl im laufe der Woche.

Leider ist die Maschine dann doch noch nicht fertig. Die MMKS die eingesetzt wird läuft. Aber auch nur wirklich gut mit niedrigviskosen Schmiermitteln. So bis 10mm/s. Damit ist das Systenm zickiger als der Fogbuster der bis 20mm/s noch gut funktioniert. Bei der MMKS entsteht Ölnebel. Ölnebel entsteht ferner auch bei der Lagerschmierung. Die Lager der Frässpindel sind nicht dauerfettgeschmiert. Sondern werden permanent mit ein frischen Öl/Luftgemisch versorgt. Das macht speziell dann Sinn, wenn man Nass fräsen will. Will ich aber eigentlich nicht mehr, und kann ich mit WZW ohne Kabine auch nicht.

Durch diese Gegebenheiten müssen die Schwebstoffe abgesaugt werden. Also muss ich noch eine Absaugvorrichtung installieren. Die Luftfilteranlage der Werkstatt ist ganz nett. Aber diese ist nicht dafür vorgesehen punktuell abztusaugen. Eine Punktabsaugung muss somit noch Zeitnah folgen. Hochrechnungen haben ergeben das eine Punktabsaugung etwa 1500-2000€ kosten würde. Die selben kosten würden in etwa auf mich drauf zukommen, wenn ich eine Punktabsaugung inkl. Späneabsaugung bauen würde. Spänesauger fangen ab 1200€ an. Genauso teuer ist ein Exgeschützter Lüfter der für eine Schwebstoffabsaugung genutzt würde. Zuerst wollte ich nur eine Schwebstoffabsaugung installieren. Ich habe mich dann aber umentschieden und werde die Späne gleich mit absaugen. Der Absaugschuh muss programmier sein. Also läuft das nur über Schrittmotor und über die vierte Achse. Denn der Schuh muss nach oben fahren beim Werkzeugwechsel damit er die Werkzeugwechselfunktion nicht stört. Die Teile dafür wurden schon bestellt.

Nun erstmal ein paar Bilder.

Gruß Marc



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (16. April 2017)

Hallo,
frohe Ostern euch allen.

Der pneumatische Werkzeugwechsler funktioniert noch nicht. Ich hatte A noch keine Zeit die Werkzeuge einzumessen und B stürzt Mach 3 immer ab. Ich habe eine Übergangslösung gefunden sodass ich mit der Maschine trotz neuer Spindel auch ohne Absturz arbeiten kann. Allerdings ohne pneumatischen Werkzeugwechsel. Es liegt entweder im Script für Mach3 oder direkt am Pokeys. Wenn ich Zeit finde werde ich eine neues Plugin für das Pokeys installieren und das nochmal testen.

Die neue Ibagspindel macht Spass. Aktuell arbeite ich mit 43.000U/min bei 170% Vorschub ggü der Chinaspindel (24.000U/min). Das Fräsbild ist sehr gut trotz schlechteren Kühlmittels. Leider gibt es mit den neuen Schmiermittel nicht mehr so spiegelnde Oberflächen. Dafür gibt es eine Vielzahl anderer hervorragender Vorteile. Leichter zu reinigen. Und zwar ohne harte Chemikalien. Das kommt mir speziell entgegen da ich seit eine Woche offiziell Allergiker bin. Unter anderen auch gegen Duftstoffe und Tenside die viele Reinigungsmittel haben. Aktuell nutze ich Fairy Ultra. Das alte Schmiermittel konnte mit Fairy Ultra nicht entfernt werden. Darüber hinaus entstehen keine Krankheitserreger wie anaerobe Krankheitserreger die man von Wassermischbaren KSS kennt. Das Schmiermittel hat keine flüchtigen Lösungsmittel. Es lässt sich gut auftragen da Niedrigviskos.

Speziell für das MDE System von Dynacut ist es sinnvoll niedrigviskose Schmiermittel zu verwenden. Sonst kommt nix aus der Düse oder man hat einen harten Schmiermittelstrahl und einen extrem hohen Verbrauch.
Das Problem was ich aktuell habe ist das mir die Späne durch die ganze Garage fliegen weil es keinen direkten Späneschutz gibt. Da muss ich die letzten 1-2 Wochen der Produktion noch durch. Ein Konzept wie das Problem gelöst werden soll habe ich aber schon erarbeitet. Die Späne werden mittels Bürstenleiste im Absaugschuh gefangen und sollen gleich mit abgesaugt werden. Zum Absaugen werde ich vermutlich diesen Sauger mit einen Hepafilter verwenden.

http://edeltraudloebbecke.eshop.t-o...jectPath=/Shops/Shop41973/Products/60.9034.01

Ich habe den kleinere Bruder mit einer Turbine und habe ein Filterfließ als Vorfilter sowie den Hepafilter als Endfilter in Betrieb. Sollte der keine Aerosole ausblasen wie der Kärcher NT27/1 Me, werde ich den großen Sauger für die Absaugung verwenden. Guckt euch mal den Kärcher an. Ds geht gar nicht!
Also jetzt kaufen und loslegen geht nicht da ich die Filter erst testen muss.
Präventiv arbeite ich aktuell noch mit Atemschutzmaske weil noch nix raus ist. Trotz Schwebstofabsaugung.



Der Schmodder wird ungehindert in die Garage geblasen. Einatmen ist nicht so günstig. Auch wenn ich eine solide Raumluftabsaugung habe ist es nicht verkehrt Schwebstoffe zu vermeiden.

Die Spanabsaugung kann mittels Schrittmotor (vierte Achse) für ca 70mm hoch und runter gefahren werden um sich die Werkzeuglänge anzupassen. Vor jeden pneumatischen Werkzeugwechsel wird die Spanabsaugung hochgefahren sodass Platz wird für den Werkzeugwechsel ist. Nach erfolgreichen Wechsel wird die Absaugung wieder nach unten gefahren und es kann weiter gefräßt werden. Ich vermute mal das der Sauger genügend Power hat um meine kleinen Späne abzusaugen. Bei Holz und Kunststoffe sehe ich keine Probleme. Das schaffen die Hobbyisten schon mit einen Baumarktsauger. Kupfer wiegt aber bekanntlich mehr. Bedenken habe ich nur hinsichtlich des Schlauchdurchmessers. Ich habe weil ich geizig bin für 50€ einen Antistatikschlauch NW 35gekauft. Branchenüblich sind aber NW50. Umso kleiner der Schlauch desto weniger Luft passt durch den Schlauch. Aber umso größer die Luftgeschwindigkeit... Mal gucken obs reicht. Ich schätze schon da es im HSC Bereich nur kleine Späne gibt. Im wesentlichen wurden schon alle Teile gekauft außer ein bisschen Makrolon, PVC und Pom für den Absaugschuh. Bürstenleiste, Spindel, Stepper und Co wurden schon bestellt und sind schon hier. Aktuell suche ich noch jmd der mir eine 10er Trapezgewindespindel abdrehen kann. Wer das kann der darf sich ruhig melden. Die Spanabsaugung wurde so konstruiert das 2 Düsen für die MMKS bequem mitarbeiten können. Die Werkzeugschmierung ist somit auch mit Absaugung garantiert.

Was hinten raus nervt ist das ich neue Kabel ziehen muss. Alleine jetzt ohne Absaugung kann ich nur 2 von 3 Maschinen gleichzeitig laufen lassen da die Stromversorgung nicht ausreicht. Alleine die große Maschine + Raumluftabsaugung zieht 11Kw aus der Dose. Wobei die Raumluftabsaugung nur 0.75Kw zieht. Mit den Spänesauger zieht die Fräsanlage mal gute 14Kw auf Vollast. Was denkt ihr wie mir das auf die Nerven geht. Ich muss mir für nächstes Jahr 2-3 Klimageräte reinstellen damit die Temperatur nicht über 30°C krabbelt. Dafür muss ich im Winder nicht mehr heizen 
Leider hats mich jetzt über Ostern mal wieder böse mit einer Erkästung erwischt. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich draußen nicht meine Maschinen auslaste, sondern mich drinne um etwas Organisation und Dokumentation bemühe. Ich vermute aber das ich Dienstag wieder raus kann um die letzten Teile fertig zu fräsen.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder zur Absaugung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (15. Mai 2017)

So,
morgen werd ich wohl fertig. Das Gehäuse ist gebaut und die Filter montiert. Morgen wird der Kasten mitn Kumpel aufs Regal gewuchtet und mittels 200er Aluflexrohr angeschlossen.

Leider ist eines der Filter werksseitig gerissen. Ich habe das Loch mit Heißkleber geflickt.
Und die Jungs aus United Kingdom haben mir 2 verschiedene Filter geschickt. Unschön. Aber fürs erste reichts. Achja, die Gewindestangen sind schon abgeflext 
Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, aber ich glaube mit 36m² hab ich etwas zu viel Filterfläche für das Vorhaben. Aber egal. Dann wirkt es auf das System nicht so restriktiv.



Das Luftfilterprojekt gilt praktisch als abgeschlossen. Danach wird sich weiterhin mit den pneumatischen Werkzeugwechsler beschäftigt. Nächste Woche werde ich die Werkzeugpositionen ausmessen und werde den Spritzschutz fräsen. Ferner wird mein alter Nilfsik Attix 30 wieder aktiviert. Ich habe mir einen neuen Staubklasse M Filter gekauft und werde mir demnächst einen neuen Motor kaufen. Dann wird mal wieder alles demontiert und in Spühlmittel sowie Chlor alles gründlich im Ultraschallbad gereinigt. Dieser soll dann zumindest vorrübergehend zur Absaugung der Späne während des Fräsens eingesetzt werden. Danach muss noch die Absturzproblematik gelöst werden sowie der allgmeine umgang "Arbeiten mit WZW". So wie trocken alles läuft werde ich das Magazin noch besser vor Staub und Späne schützen.

Updates gibts auch bei den Schmiermitteln. Das Itec 7200 harzt. Also muss ich mich nun nach weiteren Schmiermitteln umschauen. Mein aktuelles Schmiermittel läuft zwar recht gut, aber mit 50% Lösungsmittelanteil und einer eher bescheidenen Standzeit bin ich damit nicht so sehr zufrieden. 3 Schmiermittel werden in der Fertigungspause getestet. 3 weitere werden vermutlich noch dazu gekauft. Ferner gucke ich mal mit einen Auge auf Diamantwerkzeuge. Standzeittechnisch soll man etwa 10x höher liegen als mit VHM. Das macht den Preis von 180€/Stk. aber wieder interessant.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (16. Mai 2017)

Fertsch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (20. Mai 2017)

Die Spanabsaugung ist fast fertig. Konzipiert für einen NW 35 Schlauch. Wenn der nicht genügend Saugkraft durchlässt muss ich auf NW 50 updaten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (27. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
die Teile sind montiert und Mach 3 ist weitgehend eingestellt.
Ich muss noch die Hotkeys für die vierte Achse konfiguieren was für mich so nicht möglich ist weil der selig screen das so nicht zulässt. Nächste Woche werde ich mal eine Hand voll Teile probe fräsen.
Neue Tets wird es mit Diamantfräsern geben die zwar 5x mehr kosten (170€/Stk.) aber das 10fache an Standzeit versprechen. Darüber hinaus möchte ich mal versuchen PE Schaum zu fräsen. Dann kann die Verpackung entsprechend den Kühlern angepasst werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (5. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
also Holz funktioniert weitgehend gut. 80-90% wurden abgesaugt. Im Fräsbereich ist so gut wie alles weg. Das was überbleibt geriet irgendwie aus den Saugschuh.
Problem ist halt das der Saugschuh niemals immer zu 100% auf das Werkstück aufliegt. So kann immer mal was austreten. Ich bin damit aber relativ zufrieden. 
Später habe ich mal 2 Sauger angeschlossen um zu prüfen ob damit mehr abgesaugt werden kann. Erfolglos. Da wird wohl der Schlauch limitieren da nicht genügend Luft durch passt. Beim zweiten Test ist mir auch der Schlauch verstopft sodass mein Kärchersauger stark gequalmt hat. Vermutlich hats die Wicklungen angesengt sodass ich sich der Motor demnächst verabschieden wird. Ich kaufe später einen 50mm Schlauch und werde erneut testen. Vermutlich wird dann aber ein Sauger nicht mehr ausreichen sodass ich mir über kurz oder lang einen neuen großen Sauger kaufen muss.

Kunststoffe und Kupfer habe ich noch nicht gefräßt. Das folgt kommende Woche. Verstopfen sollte bei Kupfer und Plexi aber nichts.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (13. Juli 2017)

Ich muss sagen das mich der Krach durch den Kompressor, die Hitze durch den Kompressor der Druck durch die Sperrluft schon ziemlich nervt.
Daher habe ich meine alte Chinaspindel reaktiviert und nutze die jetzt als Vorsatzspindel. Wenn ich Quick& Dirty etwas größeres fräsen muss was auf meine kleine HSC Maschine nicht passt dann nehme ich die große mit der Chinaspindel. Überwiegend wird diese Spindel nur Holz und Pom/PVC sehen. Diese Spindel hat auch den großen 50mm Absaugschlauch bekommen. Dieser ist ja überwigend für Holz nötiger. Für Kunststoffe und Kupfer reicht auch der kleine 35mm Schlauch. Zum absaugen verwende ich vorerst noch den Attix 30. Vielleicht werde ich irgendwann auf den 3.4Kw China Sauger umrüsten. Solange wie der Nilflisk reicht aber erstmal nicht. Den Attix habe ich wieder aufbereitet. Alter versiffter Motor, raus, neuer Motor rein. Stabklasse H Filter gekauft und vorher alle Kunststoffteile im Ultraschallbad gereinigt und auch mit chlor Desinfiziert. Der ist jetzt wieder wie neu. 
Die absaguvorrichtung ist dieses mal auch bis zu 50mm flexibel. Ich hoffe das tut alles gut. Ich mach dann mal nen Video.
Wo ich mit den Hobby angefangen habe, wusste ich gar nicht was man sich alles für ein Takel an die Z Achse hängen kann... O.o
Meine is nu voll O.o

Darüber hinaus habe ich die andere Frässpindel mit den pneumatischen Werkzeugwechsler um 30mm nach oben versetzten müssen da ich ansonsten nicht an die oberste Leiste des Werkzeugwechselmagazins komme. Dabei habe ich die 4 Absaugebene am Absaugschuh montiert.
Somit fährt der Absaugschuh auch weit genug nach oben ohne beim Werkzeugwechsel zu stören. Glück hatte ich auch beim Absaugschuh der Chinaspindel. Ic hahtte gerade noch so viel über wie nötig. Morgen wird alles getestet. Ich hoffe das alles funzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (15. Juli 2017)

Holz funzt perfekt.
DIY Staubabsaugung - YouTube


----------



## Nenharma (25. August 2017)

Moin Marc,

kannst/darfst du hier schreiben wie es bei dir weitergeht?
Auf eurer Seite hat sich ja eine Menge getan und du bist ja bei neuen Kühlern und dem Bezahlsystem/Versandsystem sehr "umtriebig"!

Dürfen wir froher Hoffnung sein, das es bei dir richtig weiter geht?

Und was ist aus deinem neuem CPU-Kühler geworden der hier schon mal auf einigen Bildern zu sehen war?
Ich könnte mir diesen gut bei mir im Rig vorstellen!

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## al_bundy (25. August 2017)

Der Plan war es eigentlich ab ersten September den Vertrieb auf einen Distri auszulagern. Da die neue Maschine allerdings noch nicht fertig ist, muss das verschoben werden.
Ich muss den neuen Kompressor vom Lärm Isolieren, die Werkzeugpositionen einmessen, und lernen mit der Maschine umzugehen.
Hätte ich 2 Wochen nichts zu tun, wäre die Geschichte erledigt.
Darüber hinaus muss die Elektrik neu verlegt werden. Alle 3 Maschinen ziehen zu viel Strom, sodass nach wie vor nur 2 Maschinen parallel laufen dürfen. 
Auch das wird wieder einiges an Geld, Zeit und Nerven kosten. Wobei, bei diesen Punkt meine Arbeitskraft nicht gebraucht wird. Natürlich könnte ich alles hintereinander weg gemacht werden... aber dann müssten die Leute noch länger auf Ihre Kühler warten. Daher wird produziert, und nach der Produktion 4 Wochen Pause für Weiterentwicklungen der Maschinen gemacht. Anders ist es nicht sinnvoll umsetzbar.

Unterm Strich bedeutet das, das es auf jeden Fall noch bis zum 01.12.2017 so weiter laufen wird wie bisher. Nur das die Lieferzeiten drastisch gesenkt werden. Die aktuelle Produktionszeit die ab ende September beginnen soll beträgt gerade mal ca. 2 Wochen. Also etwa 3 mal schneller als die letzten Jahre zuvor. Die Zeit von Produktionszyklus zu Produktionszyklus wird sich ab September auch verringern.
So wartet man nicht mehr ca. 4-6 Wochen, sondern nur noch ca. 2-3 Wochen. 

Das liegt nicht daran das ich mir die Eier in Wind hänge, es geht eher in die Richtung das für die Produktion mehr Zeit da sein wird. Die Maschinen sind überwiegend fertig und es müssen keine aufwendigen Vorrichtungen mehr gebaut werden. Der neue Onlineshop steht auch schon seit Februar, ist aktuell jedoch noch ungenutzt da der alte läuft. Zeit für die Umstellung konnte ich noch nicht aufbringen. Die Umstellung könnte unter anderen dann erfolgen, wenn die Distris mit ersten Kühlern beliefert werden. Da wird ohnehin der eine oder andere komplette Tag bei drauf gehen. Die Gelegenheit dann auf einen neuen Shop umzusteigen ist günstig.

Der neue CPU Kühler kann erst dann produziert werden, wenn die große Maschine läuft. Wie erwähnt muss nur noch der Kompressor isoliert, die Werkzeuge eingemessen werden und sich mit der Werkzeugwechselfunktioniert vertraut gemacht werden. Dann ist Maschine 1 nur für das Schlitzen der Böden reserviert und wird parallel vereinzelt kleinere Arbeiten erledigen. Allerdings, sind die Führungen verschlissen sodass die Werkzeugkosten für das schlitzen extrem hoch sein wird. Deswegen wird es vor Sommer 2018 keine neuen CPU Kühler geben. Die Maschine wird vermutlich auch zum Jahreswechsel verkauft. Die neue Maschine wird wieder komplett selbstgebaut. Berichte wird man hier in diesen Thread dazu finden.

Der Neubau kostet mich vermutlich um die 3000€, eine Woche Theorie, zwei Wochen Praxis. Es sieht so aus das es im März 2018 für 4 Wochen einen Produktionsstopp geben wird um die Maschine zu bauen. Im wesentlichen wird es die selbe Maschine wie die Bf20 Vario sein, nur größer. Die Maschine wird etwa um Faktor 3 schwerer. Der Verfahrweg vergrößert sich von 140x290mm auf 230x500mm. Die Maschine wird keine Stepper mehr haben sondern Servos. Die aktuelle Frässpindel wird gegen eine Chinaspindel mit Mechatron Werkzeugwechsler ersetzt. Chinaspindel die ich ja auch verkaufe, Vorsatzwechsler, komplette Servokit ist schon vorhanden.  Die Maschine wird sich dann primär darum kümmern Bodenplatten zu fräsen und Bodenplatten zu schlitzen.

Mein großes CNC Portal mit pneumatischen Werkzeugwechsler wird überwiegend Kunststoffdeckel sowie auch Bodenplatten fräsen. Aber dort wird nichts geschlitzt.
Meine kleine HSC Maschine übernimmt weiterhin die Gravuren. Wobei diese aktuell primär die komplette Kunststoffschiene übernimmt.
So richtig Gas geben kann ich jedoch noch nicht da mir das Schmiermittel verdampft. Das ist natürlich nicht gesund. Daher kann die kleine HSC Fräse nur mit 2mm Werkzeugen in Metallen arbeiten. Ab 2.5mm sind die Schnittkräfte zu groß und die Wärmeentwicklung enorm. Wirklich geile Vorschübe kann ich dadurch auf dem großen Portal mit der neuen Frässpindel auch nicht fahren. Dennoch geht es 70% schneller als mit der alten Chinaspindel. Mit 18.000€ Investitionsvolumen darf man das aber auch erwarten. Richtig geil wirds, wenn die richtige Konfiguration gefunden wurde. Ich erhoffe mir nochmals ca. 30% mehr Spanvolumen. 6 neue Schmiermittel liegen für Tests schon seit einigen Monaten bereit.

Die aktuelle Produktionsrunde ist in ca 2 Wochen fertig. Danach werde ich dann die neuen Schmiermittel testen und auch die Werkzeuge einmessen. Theoretisch bleiben dann noch 5 Tage über bis Ende September sodass der Kompressor isoliert werden kann. Hardwareseitig/Softwareseitig ist das große Portal dann 100% Produktionsbereit. Es sieht also nicht ganz so schlecht aus, das zum 01.12.2017 alles soweit für den Distri vorbereitet ist.
Der Distri kann auch mit 2 Maschinen beliefert werden. Die verschlissene BF20 Vario läuft auch noch und könnte bei Bedarf mit zugeschaltet werden. Wird sie auch, aber erst wenn die HSC Fräse nichts mehr zu tun hat und die Teile mit billigen Discountfräsern arbeiten muss. So gesehen ist die ausgediente Bf20 noch immer hilfreich und für den Hobbyisten ganz sicher noch für viele Jahre brauchbar. Wer also zur Jahreswende eine fertige Cnc Fräse sucht mit kleineren Abmessungen der kann sich ja bei mir melden. Perfekte Maschine für Kleinserien und Protos. Auch Edelstahle können bearbeitet werden.

Ich habe vor einigen Wochen mal nachgedacht was im Jahr 2016 so passiert ist.
Die kleine HSC Fräse wurde gebaut und in Betrieb genommen. Die Maschine läuft wirklich extrem gut!
Farbige Gravuren auf GPU und Mainboardkühlern.
Die Einführung des Multilayersystems der GPU Kühler. Mehr Durchfluss bei gleichzeitig mehr Kühlleistung
Installation einer Luftfilteranlage
Vorbereitung Inbetriebnahme WZW Spindel
Perfektionierung des Nickelprozesses

Das Jahr 2017 war naturgemäß nicht ganz so erfolgreich. Ab Oktober 2016 - 01.03.2017 war ich krank und habe nur das nötigste machen können. Entsprechende Auswirkungen sind inzwischen deutlich spürbar die mich nun zum Handeln bewegen. Es muss also etwas passieren wenn es wieder einen neuen Nummer 1 Kühler geben soll (der ist seit 2013 fertig!). Den Shop zu updaten und die Wiedereinführung von Paypal, insbesondere die Senkung der Lieferzeiten sind gute Schritte. Eine Rabataktion soll in den kommenden Wochen folgen. Aber auch 2017 gab es ein paar kleine Meilensteine

Inbetriebnahme der neuen Werkzeugwechsel Frässpindel
Komplettierung der Luftfilteranlage
Funktionierende Spanabsaugung

Ich schätze jeder versteht das man als Einzelkämpfer so seine Hürden hat und der ganze Ablauf (was du schon angesprochen hast) anders ist als bei Beispielsweise Phobya die nur Ihr Zeug aus China einkaufen und für jedes Problem einen einzelnen mitarbeiter haben. Bei Anfitec sieht man auch das zwei Leute nicht mehr genügend Zeit für das Business aufbringen können...
Als Einzelkämpfer mit Shop und Produktion im Aufbau hat man gewisse Nachteile die der Kunde leider spürt. Dafür gibt es überobligatorisch einiges mehr was die anderen der Branche nicht drauf haben.
Das gröbste ist jedoch überstanden, die Lieferzeiten gehen ab kommenden Monat zurück, und die Abläufe entwickeln sich immer mehr in Richtung eines normalen Onlineshops wie Aquatuning on Co.

Wenn man berücksichtigt, das fortan keine Zeit und kein Geld mehr für die Dinge investiert werden wie die letzten 2 Jahre, insbesondere ich wieder 9-10h täglich arbeiten kann, sieht die Geschichte doch vielversprechend aus. Gesundheitsbedingt komme ich mit etwa 6h über den Tag verteilt einigermaßen gut über die Runden. Die 6 Monate Auszeit waren nötig und haben gewünschte Besserung herbeigeführt.

Neben den Wasserkühlern betreibe ich ja auch noch einen kleinen Ebayshop mit Frässpindeln und Spannwerkzeuge. Darüber hinaus baue ich gerade einen Geschäftszweig für Tischtennishölzer auf bei denen es bereits jetzt viele Innovative Hölzer gibt.

Schreiben darf ich das hier eigentlich nicht... aber vielleicht erlaubt die Moderation dennoch diese Stellungnahme.


----------



## Nenharma (25. August 2017)

Besten Dank für deine ausführliche Schilderung Marc!

Es freut mich sehr zu hören das es dir gesundheitlich wieder deutlich besser geht und du mit deinen Arbeiten gut vorankommst.
Ich hätte da noch ein paar Fragen, aber die werde ich dir mal per PN stellen, würde sonst glaube ich hier zu weit führen.

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## al_bundy (19. September 2017)

Anbei mal ein kleines Demovideo von meinen Chiaspindeln die ich überarbeite.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yWl8rGozoec:2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=agwCoZdTBCY:59

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## al_bundy (3. Oktober 2017)

Vom Kauf der Spindfel bis heute sind fast 4 Jahre ins Land gegangen.  Investitionsvolumen beläuft sich auf nicht weniger als 19.000€.

Das größte Problem war, das ich von der ganzen Geschichte keine Ahnung  hatte. Weder im Einkauf, noch Preise noch Vorraussetzung. Mit einen  Forenkollegen ist es aber nun gelungen die Werkzeugwechselfunktion  nutzen zu können. Aktuell werden noch die Makros geschrieben. Dann muss  noch der Werkzeuglängensensor konfiguiert werden und dann kanns auch  schon losgehen. Im laufe des Monats bin ich Hard und Softwareseitig  fertig.
Ich muss zwar noch den Kompressor auf Schall isolieren, aber das System läuft auch ohne Gehäuse.

Der Vorteil des Werkzeugwechselsystems ist, das nun die Werkzeuge länger  genutzt werden können da danach alle Kanten mit einen Entgratfräser  abgefahren werden. Das Werkzeug muss nun nicht mehr gewechselt werden  wenn das Werkzeug Grat wirft. Darüber hinaus lassen sich mit 50.000U/min  an der Frässpindel ganz andere Vorschübe fahren als mit 24.000U/min.  Bei meinen kleinen Werkzeugen wird das enorm helfen. Gerade bei den  feinen Strukturen mit 0.7mm Werkzeugen wird das extrem helfen. Der  Rundlauffehler am Werkzeug iegt im Mittel bei 6µ. Bei den  Investitionsvolumen darf man das aber auch erwarten. Insgesammt gibt es  22 Werkzeugplätze. Früher oder später wird wohl noch ein  Vermessungssystem ala 3d Finder dazukommen.

DIE
Denksportaufgabe der nächsten Monate wird sein das Werkzeugwechselsystem  sinnvoll nutzen zu können. So müssen neue geilere Designs her. Die  Vorraussetzung für neue aufwendigere Designs ist nun auf jeden Fall  schon mal geschaffen.

Anbei das Video zum Werkzeugwechsel system:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BTjW6_9uYYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## al_bundy (15. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
da ich bereits einige Jahre Plexi fräse und es den Mythos gibt das man  keine Glasklaren Plexikanten ohne polieren erzeugen kann habe ich mal  ein kleines Video dazu gemacht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=75aqdFXdWpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das wichtige neben den richtigen Schnittdaten ist das richtige Werkzeug und das richtige Schmiermittel.
Die Profis räumen noch einen weiteren wichtigen Faktor mit ein. Eine vibrationsarme Halbzeugspannung.
Letzteres habe ich nicht, das Ergebnis ist dennoch toll.

Als Werkzeug verwende ich bei Plexiglasarbeiten (PMMA XT) ausschließelich Einschneider mit polierter Spannut von VHF.
Sorotec hat günstige Werkzeuge im Sortiment die auch gehen. Allerdings ist die Kantenqualität nicht so toll
und die Standzeit ist deutlich geringer. Geld in gute Werkzeuge investieren lohnt sich gelegentlich doch.

Darüber hinaus braucht ihr noch eine zuverlässige Werkzeugschmierung mit Doppeldüse.
Die eine Düse schießt auf das untere Ende der Werkzeugschneide, die andere Düse auf den oberen Teil der Werkzeugschneide.
Die Ausrichtung sollte immer um 90° versetzt sein damit in 2 Richtungen  aufgetragen wird und es möglichst geringe tote Zonen gibt.
Optimal ist es wenn man mit 2.5bar und mehr Sprühdruck arbeitet damit  die Druckluft dazu beiträgt die Späne aus der Nut zu blasen.
Im Video sieht das nicht optimal aus, allerdings ist das Werkzeug auch schon ziemlich fertig...

Abschließend sei erwähnt das das richtige Schmiermittel das feintuning erzeugt. Hochflüchtige Schmiermittel wie das 
Fenella VD201N funktionieren nicht gut weil das Schmiermittel zu wenig Schmieranteil enthält. Wasser mischbare
Schmiermittel mit 15% Konzentrat, oder dickflüssigere nicht Wasser mischbare Schmiermittel arbeiten recht gut.

Natürlich hilft auch eine stabile Maschine. Jedoch muss man um gute Ergebnisse erzielen nicht mit Kanon auf Spatzen schießen.
Es genügt eine solide Portalfräsemaschine mit Profilschienenführungen.

Das Endergebnis nehme ich mit einen Bild mal vorweg.

Viel Spass beim nachmachen.

Gruß Marc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr-Best (20. Oktober 2017)

ich brauche auch ne CNC fräse :/ das war in der ausbildung so geil sich immer alles basteln zu können


----------



## Kusanar (20. Oktober 2017)

Hammer. Bin immer wieder erstaunt, was du so alles auf die Reihe bekommst


----------



## al_bundy (20. Oktober 2017)

Sieht so aus das ich meine Bf20 Vario nächstes Jahr verkaufe.
Die soll durch eine halbe Tonne Stahl ersetzt werden.


----------



## al_bundy (4. März 2018)

...
darüber hinaus habe ich für eine ortsansässige Naturheilpraxis ein Türschild hergestellt. Sieht nicht schlecht aus 
Ansonsten gabs eine ganze Menge Probleme. 3 Maschinen standen kurzzeitig Still. Maschine 1 hatte ein Steuerungsdefekt (Netzteil abgeraucht). Später produzierte
die Maschine Schrittfehler nach einen suboptimalen Service. Teile einer Produktionswoche landeten im Schrott. Die komplette Achse wurde zerlegt, gereinigt, Lager
getauscht und die läuft jetzt wieder wie am ersten Tag. Naja... mehr oder weniger. Meine kleine HSC Maschine stand auch einige Tage still da der Frequenzumrichter
abgeraucht ist. Ein Span während der Reinigung hat sich ins Gehäuse verirrt. Peng, dann wurde es dunkel und ich habe einen stechenden verkohlten Geruch wahrgenommen. Glücklicherweise hatte ich noch einen Fu auf Halde.

Nun gehts zur Maschine 3. Der eine oder andere hat ja den Weg der Werkzeugwechselfunktion genauer verfolgt. Mit gut 17000€ und gute 3 Jahre Bauarbeiten , Testungen und Brainstorming sollte das Projekt inzwischen abgeschlossen sein. Das ist es jedoch nicht. Ich habe schon im letzten Jahr Flugrost an die
Werkzeugaufnahmen bemerkt und habe die nun vermehrt eingeölt um diese vor Rost zu schützen.
Der Rost ist jedoch nicht an der Planfläche im/am Kegel, sondern unten am Flansch.

Ibag meinte zuerst das die Werkzeugaufnahme nicht mehr korrekt eingezogen werden kann. Das die Haltekraft zu gering sei weil die Spannfeder nach 7 Jahren ausgenudelt sei ( Baujahr der neuen unbenutzten Spindel ist von 2011). Inbetriebnahme März 2017 mit äußert mäßigen Betrieb. Schätzungsweise 6-8Wochen a 8/Tagh. Also gar nichts... Mir ist noch nicht bekannt wie lange solche Federn halten müssen... ... bekannt ist mir jedoch das nach einiger Zeit die Spannkraft wegen
Ermüdung der Feder nachlässt. Also es könnte so sein wie Ibag sagt.

Allerdings müsste ich ein entsprechendes Fehlerbild im Prozess wahrnehmen. Also wackelnde und rutschende Werkzeugaufnahmen durch zu geringer Spannkraft. Das ist jedoch nicht vorhanden. Ich tippe viel mehr das die Luft nicht ausreichend entfeuchtet wurde. Das ist auch eine Tatsache. Denn Ibag lieferte zur Spindel ein Datenblatt mit einen maximalen Luftverbrauch von knapp 100l/min. Die Druckluftanlage war danach ausgelegt. Bei Vorinbetriebnahme stellte sich heraus das die Spindel jedoch ca 250l/min Luft verschlingt. Also musste ich mir 2016 einen neuen größeren Kompressor kaufen weil Ibag falsche Angaben gemacht hatte. Die knapp 250L bekommt der Kältetrockner ganz offensichtlich aber nicht entfeuchtet. Weil Rost an den Aufnahmen ist.

Nach Rücksprache mit der Firma Boge ist nun klar das ein größerer Kältetrockner benötigt wird. Der kam gestern zum Glück auch zu Sonderkonditionen an.
Nächste Woche werde ich mal den Kältetrockner wechseln und dann sehe ich im kommenden Prozess ob die Werkzeugaufnahmen noch immer rosten.
Ich hoffe das meine 10000€ Spindel nicht von innen weggerostet ist. Die Sache geht auch zum Anwalt. Ich habe 2500€ umsonst bezahlt für eine unterdimsnionierte
Druckluftanlage. Ferner rühmte sich Ibag mit Patente die es gar nicht mehr gab sodass ich knapp 3000€ dort an Werkzeugaufnahmen gelassen habe die ich woanders 60% günstiger hätte nachfertigen lassen können.

Das war aber noch nicht alles. Von den 7 original Werkzeugaufnahmen von Schaublin, funktionieren nur 2 reibungslos. 3 gehen schwer raus, und 2 Werkzeugaufnahmen haken. ABER die anderen 15 Werkzeugaufnahmen die ich hab nachbauen lassen funktionieren ALLE reibungslos. Ibag sagt das die Spindel
verschlissen sei und sich die Verriegelung nicht 100% öffnet. Mit den Aufnahmen sei alles in Ordnung. Irgendwelche positivien Worte, Entschuldigungen,
entgegenkommen ect. pp. gab es zu keiner Zeit. Einige Probleme sind ja seit 2016 bekannt und hatte man versucht zu lösen.

Also mit diesen Projekt bei Ibag bin ich wirklich gestraft. In 4 Wochen wissen wir dann aber ob wirklich alles läuft. Denn die noch benötigten Macros
für die Werkzeugwechselfunktionien sind vor 2 Wochen eingetroffen.

https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/boge_ds4.JPG
https://www.liquidextasy.de/files/naturheilkunde_esser.JPG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (31. März 2018)

Hallo,
da ich immer noch auf Kunststoffe warten muss habe ich nun mal vorab einige
Tests mit der Vacuumspannvorrichtung gemacht.

Hardware:
Vacuumtisch von Vacuumtisch.de Serie Seal 3020
Rietschle Trockenläufer mit 25m³
Schaumstoff von Vacuumtisch.de
Villmill
8/6mm Schlauch

Das fräsen hat sehr gut funktioniert. Allerdings habe ich nur ein 2mm
Werkzeug verwendet um die Schnittkräfte gering zu halten. Denn bei zu
hochen Schnittkräften könnte die Pomplatte verrutschen was dazu führt das
das Werkzeug bricht. Ich sollte recht behalten.

Nach dem fräsen herrschte ein Unterdruck von ca -100mbar was faktisch gar
nichts ist. An der Pumpe waren es noch -800mbar. Der Fehler war schnell
gefunden.
Der 8/6mm Schlauch ist für 25m³ Saugvolumen deutlich zu klein. Somit wurde
die Zuleitung auf 1" vergrößtert. Die 1" Leitung wurde zunächst mal auf 2Stk.
12/9mm Schlauch reduziert. Das Ergebnis war deutlich besser. Dann habe ich
den Tisch modifiziert und habe 2St. weitere Anschlussgewinde eingebracht
sodass ich fortan 4Stk. 12/9mm Schläuche anschließen kann. Das Update
erhöhte den Unterdruck nochmals um weitere -50mbar sodass wir nun bei
insgesamt -450mbar am Tisch nach dem fräsen liegen.

-450mbar ist nicht extrem aber ausreichend für die Kunststoffbearbeitung
solange genügend Fläche zum halten vorhanden ist. Kupferteile werde ich
später im Mai testen. Die aktuelle Fertigung wird noch mit der konventionellen
Methode durchgeführt. Die Fertigung wird wohl so richtig in einer Woche
losgehen für die Zeit von ca 4 Wochen. Danach werden die Teile schick
gemacht, gereinigt und montiert.



http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/vacuum/cad1.png
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/vacuum/cad2.png

http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/vacuum/vorne_klein.jpg
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/vacuum/hinten_klein.jpg
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/vacuum/fertig_klein.jpg

Jetzt siehts so aus:
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/vacuum/klein.jpg

Ansonsten, wie solls auch anders sein...
Das Werkzeugwechselprojekt war Hardwaremäßig noch immer nicht 
abgeschlossen. Rost an den Werkzeugaufnahmen waren nicht normal.
Somit habe ich mit der Firma Boge Rücksprache gehalten wo sich
herausstellte das der aktuelle Kältetrockner unterdimensioniert ist
weil Ibag keine (richtigen) Datenbläter geliefert hatte. Von Ibag
gabs nicht mal ein Sorry oder sonst was. Außer der Vorwurf unhaltbarer 
Anschuldigungen. Ibag meint die Feder zum klemmen sei ermüdet.
Für mich absoluter Bullshit da der Rost nun mit neuen Kältetrockner
nicht mehr entsteht. Damit summieren sich die Kosten von sinnfreien 
Ausgaben auf ca 4000€. Nur weil Ibag schlecht geschlafen hat...

Das war aber noch nicht alles. Die gelieferten Anzugsbolzen sind nicht 
maßhaltig und können nicht aus den Kegel geworfen werden.
7Stk. aus der Schaubliproduktion. Nur 2 funktionieren. 5 sind unbrauchbar.
Auch hier will Ibag nicht nachbessern da ich die Werkzeugaufnahmen schon 
vor 4 Jahren gekauft hatte. Beim Chinesen kann man sowas erwarten,
aber nicht beim Weltmarktführer bei einer 10.000€ Spindel wo man für eine 
Zweitschreift der Gebrauchsanleitung 200€ Netto zahlen muss!!!
Ich bin pappe satt und wieder um 1000€ ärmer.

Die neuen richtigen Makros sollen im laufe der Tage kommen.
Die letzten waren noch leicht Fehlerhaft.

€dit:
Das Thema Vacuumspannung ist sehr interessant.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht das ich alle Teile damit spannen kann.
Denn man muss die Teile so konstruieren das möglichst wenig Luft 
beim spannen entweichen kann. Das ist aber genau das Gegenteil 
von dem was wir bei einen Wasserkühler erreichen wollen.
Wir wollen viel Querschnitt und guten Durchfluss. Naturgemäß geht 
überall da wo viel Waser durch passt, dort wird auch viel Luft durch 
passen was wir nicht brauchen. Somit müssen die Teile größer
ausfallen um mehr Spannfläche zu erhalten. Für euch ist das positiv 
da nun fortan mehr oder weniger ausschließlich Fullcoverkühler hergestellt 
werden mnüssen um die Rahmenbedingungen für das Vacuumspannen 
erfüllen zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
es gibt viele neue Kühler. Aber dazu später mehr (ca 4 Wochen).
Ich produziere neben Kühler auch Tischtennishölzer und mache mir Gedanken zu markierungen. Somit ist dieser Stifthalter entstanden. Das Ergebnis ist gut aber nicht Perfekt. Linienstärke 0.7mm. Ich gehe runter auf 0.35mm. Dann lassen sich Details besser darstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jbzxr1LIz-A

YouTube


----------



## dekay55 (31. Juli 2018)

Ahh schau an das hab ich doch grad letzt erst gesehen Ich hab vorgestern dein Beitrag in nem CNC Forum gelesen mit dem Stifthalter weil ich sowas ähnliches auch für meine CNC machen will, nur mit dem unterschied das ich teile von nem Plotter benutze will die Stifte sind besser und im Grunde hat man alle Einstellmöglichkeiten schon an den Stifthaltern.

Dein Vacuum Tisch mit dem VillMill gefällt mir sehr, bist du zufrieden damit ? Bin auch überlegen für meine kleine CNC mir sowas anzuschaffen bzw selbst zu bauen. Kann man das VillMill auch ohne Vakuumtisch nutzen ?

BTW, is zwar jetzt bisl lang her, aber hast die BF20 noch ? so ne kleine Tischfräse zum wieder herrichten würde mir auch noch zusätzlich gefallen


----------



## al_bundy (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
das sind keine Villmill. Die Villmill arbeiten nur gut wenn Wärme im Material ist. Dann klebt die Klebeschicht sehr gut.
Das hier ist günstiges Vacuumfleece von Sorotec. Arbeite bei wenig Wärme besser als Villmill. Ich bin damit sehr zufriedn obwohl ich nur kleinere Tests in Kunststoffe gemacht habe.
Im Winter werde ich umfassender auch in Metall und größere Fräser testen. Ohne Vacuumtisch läuft da aber nichts.
Vacuumtisch ist ein eigenes großes Thema. Mein kleiner Tisch soll mit 2Stk. 10mm Zuleitungen betrieben werden. Allerdings passt da icht genügend Luft durch. Daher habe ich jetzt 4Stk. 12mm ZUleitungen dran. Der Druckabfall beim durchfräsen ist drastisch geringer.

Die BF20 ist noch da. Wird wohl aber noch ein Jahr in Betrieb bleiben.


----------



## al_bundy (28. August 2018)

Hallo,
bevor ich nächste Woche zu den zuletzt gefertigten Kühlern komme, was ja leider auch schon 3 Monate her ist -.-, 
kommen wir zu einen kleinen Maschinenupdate. Die Luftfilteranlage wurde hoffentlich verbessert. Die 3Stk. kleineren 
Rohrventilatoren wurden gegen einen großen 400V 1.1Kw Motor mit 2300cbm Volumen und 1650Pa Pressung ersetzt.
Getestet wurde noch nichts da die 400V Dosen erst im laufe der Woche durch einen Elektriker angeklemmt werden.
Zur Filtertechnik kann man sagen das diese gut funktioniert. Die Staubsaugerfilter fangen wirklich jede Menge ab.
Am Rotor des 200mm Rohrventilators ist nur ein minimaler Fett und Staubfilm. Das sagt uns das der Schritt auf H13
als Endfilter richtig gewesen ist.

Darüber hinaus habe ich meinen Chinasauger und den Kärcher 30/NT1 gegen 2Stk. Starmix Ipulse 1635H Safe Plus ersetzt.
Da ich gelegentlich Carbonstäube durch das fräsen von Tischtennishölzer für den Wettkampfsport produziere, brauche ich 
minimum Staubklasse M. In diesen Zusammenhang wurde die lokale Absaugung an der Fräsmaschine überarbeitet.
Der 30er Schlauch wurde gegen einen 50er Schlauch ersetzt. Theoretisch müsste das Absaugergebnis nun besser sein.

In den kommenden 2 Wochen möchte ich noch meine Kompressoren warten und auch den Kompressor auf Schall isolieren.
Letzteres ist schon ein dreiviertel Jahr überfällig und ist vor der nächsten Fertigung nötig. Die nächste Fertigung
wird vermutlich in 2 Wochen losgehen nach dem der Kompressor ruhig gestellt wurde. Nach der nächsten Produktion soll 
dann eine zusätzliche Entlüftung mit Aktivkohlefilter eingebaut werden. Dort können dann Lösugsmittelhaltige substanzen 
abgesaugt werden. Die Lüfter dafür sind schon vorhanden. Das Angebot für den Aktivkohlefilter habe ich schon erhalten (300€).
Das bedeutet meine privaten Projekte die schon seit 1 Jahr fertig sein sollten werden auf Januar verschoben. 

Der "Produktionsstopp" wird ferner frühestens im Frühjahr 2019 aufgehoben. Also offiziell gehts frühstens Frühjahr 2019
wieder los. Mich hats doch schwerer erwischt als gedacht. Durch meinen Lebenswandel und meiner Arbeit leide ich an einer 
chronischen Schwermetallvergiftung. Es sind nicht nur ein oder 2 Metalle, es sind sehr viele verschiedene Metalle mit denen 
ich überbelastet bin. Daraus resulieren die verschiedensten neurologischen Symptome die mit Sicherheit gar niemand braucht.
Faktisch bin ich pro Jahr nen halbes Jahr krank. Nach 14 Uhr am Feierabend geht dann fast gar nichts mehr.

Die Auszeit im Jahr 2016 viel auf dieses Ereignis zurück. Meine Angst und Panikstörung (nur eines von vielen Symptomen)
ist auf diese Nervengifte (Quecksilber, Thallium, Aluminium, Blei) zurück zu führen. Darüber hinaus bin ich außerordentlich 
hoch mit Nickel belastet was auf das vernickeln zurück zu führen ist. Somit wird das vernickeln vorerst, vermutlich für die 
kommenden 2 Jahre bis zum Erwerb einer professionellen Absaugung (ca 5000€), eingestellt. Bevor da irgend was passiert,
baue ich mir erstmal eine große Fräse mit einen pneumatischen Werkzeugwechsler. Die Planung ist zu ca 90% abgeschlossen.
Es muss nur noch der Wechsler integriert werden.

Falls irgend jmd irgend was braucht kann er mich dennoch anschreiben. Ab und zu werde ich Langeweile haben und werde dann 
doch mal die Maschine anschmeißen. Bitte aber immer unter den Vorbehalt der vorraussichtlichen Lieferzeit die sich Gesundheitsbedingt, 
und auch bedingt durch andere Umstände (Ämter & Co) leider immer wöchentlich ändert. Manche Angelegenheiten lösen sich fast 
von selbst. Da geht es dann mal ein paar Tage schneller. Manche Angelegenheiten erfordern mehr Aufmerksamkeit. Da dauert eine Klärung
dann halt leider einige Tage länger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (19. September 2018)

Hallo,
mein 3Kw Gieb Kompressor mit 150L Kessel macht ganz schön Krach.
Also habe ich mich entschlossen den mit 22mm OSB Platten und
Purskin 30 Akustikschaum auf Schall zu isolieren.

Leider konnte ich nicht so viele gute Bilder machen wie bei dem Boge
Schallisolationsgehäuse. Das Ergebnis der Schallisolierung ist gut. 
So leise wie der Boge ist er nicht geworden aber fast.
Zumindest braucht man keine Kopfhörer mehr und man kann sich in 
gehobener Zimmerlautstärke unterhalten.

Ob die Frischluftzuvur ausreicht müssen wir sehen.
Es gibt 4Stk. 120mm Lüfter5 die die warme Luft nach außen blasen.
Dabei entsteht ein Unterdruck im Gehäuse der damit Frischluft ansaugt.
Das GEhäuse ist ca 115x80cm groß. Also schon ziemlich heftig.
Ich muss jetzt nur noch ein M5 Filterfließ vor der Ansaugöffnung
einlegen und dann ist das Teil fertig.

Anbei ein paar Bilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (4. Januar 2019)

Hallo, die kleine Maschine ist schon angeschlossen an die Absaugung. Aber irgendwas ist strange. Der Unterdruck in der Kabine ist zu stark. Man merkt förmlich wie die Kabinentür angesaugt wird beim öffnen und schließen der Kabine. Zum Glück habe ich eine Drosselklappe eingebaut womit ich den Luftstrom regulieren kann.  Die zweite Kabine wird wohl erst im März angeschlossen da der Fettfangfilter erst in 3 Wochen lieferbar ist. Aktuell arbeitet ein H13 Endfilter und ein G4 Vorfilter + ein Fettfangfilter in den Kabinen. Ich hoffe das die Standzeit der Filter entsprechend hoch ist. 1Jahr.  Die Staubsaugerfilter haben in absehbare Zeit auch ausgedient. Vorfilter M5 und Endfilter F9 im Gehäuse im Format 297x297x96mm sollen die Staubsaugerfilter ersetzen. Das ergibt deutlich mehr Oberfläche wodurch ich mir mehr Volumenstrom und mehr Pressung erhoffe. Vermutlich mache ich die Umstellung gleich mit wenn ich die Kabine anbinde. Die F9 Filter und die Box muss ich mir aber noch bestellen.  Neue Wasserkühler wird es auch bald wieder geben. Asus ROG Zenith, MSI GTX 980TI 6GD5 V1 und ein MSI MEG X399 Creation war bereits zum vermessen hier. Paar Bilder gibt es vermutlich im März. Nächste Woche bereite ich alles für die kommende Produktion vor und werde wieder ein paar Kilo Kupfer bestellen die die darauf folgenden 3-4 Wochen gefräßt werden sollen.  Der Offizielle Produktionsstop bleibt ferner mindestens bis (Spät)Sommer bestehen. Dafür gibt es mehrere Gründe. Zum einen die Gesuneheit (Neurotoxine), ferner eine sehr wahrscheinliche Scheidung und es müssen noch einige Vorrichtungen gebaut werden. Die Reinigungsstation soll überarbeitet werden. Schön mit Ultraschall, und gefiltertes Medium. Es wird eine neue Wasserkühlung für die Werkzeugwechselfrässpindel gebaut mit einen Hailea Ultra Titan 2000. Die Werkzeugwechsel Frässpindel geht in die Reperatur. Das ganze Magazin muss nochmals eingemessen werden und dann geht auch dort richtig die Post ab. Ein paar Wochen muss auch noch in eine neue Website investiert werden die ja eigentlich schon ein Jahr fertig sein sollte O.o Sollte jmd dennoch Wasserkühler benötigen kann er mir ruhig eine Mail schreiben. Ab und an schmeiße ich die Maschine mal an.  Auch bei Frässpindeln solls Updates geben. So habe ich 2 neue Modelle hier die auf den ersten Blick vielversprechend sind. Die Tests sollen auch im März durchgeführt werden. Genauso wie weitere Kühlschmiermitteltests. Ich möchte von dem Blasocut BC25MD weg. Es verstopft mir permanent meine Düsen   Ich werde vorraussichtlich kommende Woche ein Acrylcase vorstellen welches ich für ein Kumpel gefräßt habe. Darüber hinaus einige Wasserkühler die im September, Oktober und November gefräßt wurden. Bisher hatte ich leider noch keine Zeit gehabt alles hoch zu laden und vorzustellen.  Gruß Marc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (2. Februar 2019)

Ne Vitrine fürn Kumpel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (2. Februar 2019)

Schick Schick, das bringt mir auf ne Idee für meine Blankwaffe  

Ich hab jetzt auch endlich ne Portalfräse   Ne kleine  Süße generalüberholte Isel  mit 450*700*150 mit ner 1KW Kress Spindel und ner Neuen Steuerung mit Digital Treiber samt Software ( EdiTasc ) war zwar nicht ganz so Billig, aber egal ich hab ne Portalfräse  ( und damit Fräse Nr 3 neben dem Proxxon Kinderspielzeug und dem 1.5Tonnen BridgePort Monster )

So insgeheim glaub ich ja das du indirekt schuld bist das ich schon lange sehr lange ne Fräsmaschine wollte  Ich kenn ja noch deine Arbeiten aus dem alten Kaltmacher Forum und die haben mich schon zum Träumen angeregt sowas mal selbst zu machen.


----------



## al_bundy (2. Februar 2019)

Ja, cnc ist schon geil.
Wenn du deine laute Kress mal gegen etwas anständiges ersetzen möchtest, gib mir bescheid.
Ich habe noch einige bezahlbare Frässpindeln rum liegen. Ab ca 250€ Von 0,75kw - 3.5kw


----------



## dekay55 (2. Februar 2019)

Ja die Kress is schon extrem Laut, im moment hab ich die  Portalfräse in nem Schallisolierten Gehäuse,  über ne HF Spindel denk ich aber schon nach, zumal ich schon seit zig Jahren mit Frequenzumrichter Arbeite um dementsprechend auch paar Danfoss hier hab die ich benutzen kann ( 230V - 3KW - 1000hz wär mein Favorit )  dementsprechend hab ich schon über  ne Wassergekühlte China Spindel nachgedacht die ich nach bearbeite auf der Drehbank. Dein Angebot werd ich mir auf jeden fall im Hinterkopf behalten, im moment muss ich noch in paar andere Teile investieren, Minimalmengenschmierung, und die  Absauganlage muss ich noch aufbauen, dementsprechend vermeide ich es auch grade Metalle zu Fräsen.

Was mich bisl ärgert ist die Tatsache das ich im moment nur ne 1/8" und ne 6mm Spannzange hab, aber jetzt extra für die Kress neue Spannzangen kaufen is auch unfug wenn ich eh ne Andere Spindel benutzen will. 

Was haben deine Spindeln den für ne Werkzeug Aufnahme ?


----------



## al_bundy (2. Februar 2019)

Von ER8 - ER25. ER32 Spindeln müsste ich bestellen.


----------



## al_bundy (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo,
die eine oder anderen Frässpindel zeigt erste Ermüdungserscheinungen. Daher brauche ich demnächste neue Spindeln.
Ich habe mir mal 3 Spindeln besorgt und getestet. 2 Davon brauche ich  nicht mehr. Wer mehr darüber wissen will kann mich ja anschreiben.

Gruß Marc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (13. Februar 2019)

Neue Frau neues Glück... 
Anhänger aus 935 Sterling Silber.
Anschließend noch rhodiniert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (13. Februar 2019)

Sehr Coole sache, ich hab mich die  Letzten Tage auch versucht daran ne Münze zu Fräsen, was hast du für Fräser benutzt für den Anhänger ? 
Achja ich wart noch auf ne Rückmeldung von Danfoss, nicht wundern das ich mich noch nicht gemeldet hab


----------



## al_bundy (13. Februar 2019)

Sorotec - Gravierstichel
D 0.1mm

Die Standzeit dieses Werkzeuges ist aber extrem schlecht. Ich musste 3x nachsetzen. Daher sind die Konturen auch recht dünn.
Ich hätte welche von VHF kaufen sollen. Am Ende ist das Ergebnis nicht perfekt, aber brauchbar geworden.


----------



## al_bundy (26. Februar 2019)

Zeit Danke zu sagen zu eine Freundin die mir bei einer Kleinigkeit sehr geholfen hat. Darüber hinaus hat Sie die Zwischenprüfung als Konditorin bestanden.
Da musste ich einfach tätig werden. 10mm Leuchtschild mit 15mm Sockel und roten Led's.
Die Fertrigung war nicht ganz so ohne ohne Druckluft. Das gravieren mit der Gravierspitze ging aber sehr gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ray2015 (26. Februar 2019)

Nimmst du Auftragsarbeiten an?


----------



## al_bundy (26. Februar 2019)

Ja,
aber nicht über das Forum.


----------



## al_bundy (4. März 2019)

Hallo,
inzwischen bin ich damit so gut wie fertig.
Die Filterboxen sind verbaut. Ein Filter mit F9 und ein Filter mit G3 Filter. Vor den Ansaugstutzen habe ich Vliess gespannt ( G2). Zugegeben der G3 Filter ist etwas grob als Vorfilter aber egal. Für einmal im Jahr sollte das reichen. Endfilter H13. Am Montag kommt einer der sich die Anlage anschaut. Ich hoffe das der auch nen Schnüffelstück mitbringt und die Anlage mal durchmisst. Ggf. rüste ich einen Aktivkohlefilter nach.
Am Wochenende bekomme ich einen Frequenzumrichter. Dann kann ich den Motor stufenlos regeln. Aktuell ist das Teil echt ziemlich laut und der Druck wird vermutlich ohnehin zu groß sein. Darüber hinaus ist Kabine 2 nun auch integriert. G2 als Vorfilter, dann Fettfangfilter und dann F13 Filter. Am Bandschleifer soll im Sommer noch eine Absaugung integriert werden. Aktuell ist die Kohle ziemlich knapp. 

Dann ist die Heizung fertig. Geheizt wird jetzt mittels 2.4Kw Heizlüfter. H13 Staubsaugerfilter am Ansaugstutzen.

Mir ging heute die Arbeit aus, also machte ich mir welche. Ich habe eine Druckluft Werkzeugkühlung an die Trockenspindel gebaut. Jetzt kann ich Alu und Acryl trocken besser fräsen.
Das ist auch nötig da ich mir demnächst einen Vacuumtisch fräsen möchte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (18. März 2019)

Hallo,
der Vacuumtisch ist soweit fertig. Es gab Komplikationen die anhielten und überwunden wurden.
Es fehlt nur noch das Barometer. Das sollte aber morgen oder übermorgen kommen.
Ich muss mich aktuell erstmal um meine GEsundheit kümmern, und die restlichen Kühler fertig machen.
Danach werde ich den 20" Filter mit 1µ Filterweite montieren und Geld sparen für eine Vacuumpumpe 
mit etwa 20m³ Volumenstrom.
Wann das hier getestet wird weiß ich nicht. Vermutlich im April bei den nächsten Kühlern.
Bewährt es sich, fräse ich für die Bf20 auch einen Tisch. Material dafür ist schon vorrätig.
Auf diese Maschine werden überwiegend Gravuren hergestellt und Kunststoffe zerspant.
Finde ich ein geeignettes Kühlmittel, wird auch Kupfer auf diese Maschine zerspant.
Letzteres ist eigentlich schon seit knapp 2 Jahre geplant 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (10. Juni 2019)

Inzwischen konnte ich die Vacuumspannvorrichtung testen. Großglächige Kupferplatten und Kunststoffplatten funktionieren recht gut.
Kleinere Teile bedürfen leider noch Haltestege. Die Rechnung ging somit nur bedingt auf 
Es ist aber auf jeden Fall bequemer und präziser. Das ist doch schon mal etwas  Die Absauganlage ist inzwischen auch zu 99% fertig.
Nur noch ein Fu und dann kann ich die entsprechende Pressung mittel Drosselklappen und frequenzgesteuerten Motor korrekt einstellen.
Normalerweise wäre das längst erledigt gewesen. Aber mein Ansprechpartner hat die letzten 3 Monate mehr Blasen geschlagen als sinnvoll 
etwas für meine Anlage bereitgestellt. Uncool. Klimatechniker war da und konnte nichts durchmessen weil nicht sachgemäß geliefert wurde.
Teuer Geld für nichts...

Ansonsten habe ich mir noch 2 Sauger der Staubklasse H angeschafft. Ein Sauger für die kleine Maschine zum manuellen reinigen der 
Metallspäne und einen größeren Sauger für die automatische Absaugung an der großen Cnc. Damit wäre die Ausrüstung weitgehend komplett.
Die Wakü der großen Spindelkühlung zickt und muss im Juli dringend erneuert werden. Darüber hinaus wäre eine 30m³ Vacuumpumpe nicht schlecht.
Die folgt dann wohl im Herbst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (6. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe den kleinen Chinasauger Drycat 133 mal an seinen Arbeitsplatz gebracht. Auffällig ist ein eigener Schlauchadapter zum Sauger. ( keine Norm)
Der Filter ist ziemlich groß, aber keine 0,86m² Filteroberfläche wie Starmix oder Metabo.
Unterdruck von 245mbar ist ganz ok und das Saugvolumen ist mit 3500l/h auch nicht schlecht. Behältervolumen 33L aus Edelstahl ( also Erdungsfähig)
1Kw Leistungsaufnahme ist nicht viel (muss aber nicht), was gut ist der Motor hat eine Bypasskühlung.
Hervorragend für verstopfte Schläuche bei automatisierter Absaugung. ( Hat das eigentlich auch der Starmix?)
Der Sauger kommt ebenfalls mit Antistatikschläuche und als besondere Funktion hat der Sauger eine Warn LED wenn der Schlauch/Filter zu ist.
Mein Starmix hat nicht nur eine LED sondern er pfeift zusätzlich.

Der Support ist bemüht und geduldig auch wenn es wirklich fachkundige Auskünfte nicht geben kann. Beispielsweise die Spezifizierung des Filters und deren Filterklasse selbst.
Staubklasse H bedeutet nicht unbedingt Filterklasse H14. Staubklasse H sollte bei H12 schon beginnen. Da pfeift aber noch so manches Partikel durch...
Daher verwende ich diesen Sauger nur für Kupferspäne mit Zyklonabscheider (filtert bis 1µ). Gefährliche H und M Stäube Sauger ich mit meine H Safe Plus weiter ab.
-> Staubrückhaltervermögen von 99,995% bei Partikel unter 0.3µ.

Gäbe es zertifizierte Filter wie bei Metabo und Starmix, wäre dieser Drycat 133IC HC ein absoluter Konkurrent der um die Hälfte billiger ist als die Konkurrenten.
Nachteil aber: Keine Schaltbare Dose ( die nicht zwingend gebraucht wird denke ich) und ganz wichtig. Keine Automatische Filterabreinigung. Das gerät ist also nichts für faule.
Aber schön das eine LED da ist die den Anwender hilft zu erkennen wann es Zeit ist den Filter zu reinigen.
Preis rund 330€ + 60€ für einen Hepa Filter.

Ich habe versucht einen zertifizierten Filter für dieses Gerät zu finden. Aber vergeblich. Vielversprechenste Aussage von einer Firma war jene.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Gaser,
> 
> wir haben endlich die letzten Antworten erhalten.
> Wir können Ihnen exakt die angefragten Filter anbieten, Preis je Stück 119,- € netto.
> ...



Zum Abschluss noch ein Bild vom Filter und deren Befestigung. Ich war sehr skeptisch...
Aber sind alle Filter so exakt gefertigt, flutscht da nichts durch. Der Filter geht auf den Flansch stramm drauf und der Metallbügel schließt mit den Filter unter Druck günstig ab.
Ist halt etwas primitives und das Gewinde wird nach 10 oder 20 wechseln sicher nicht besser, aber man hat ja dann noch immer die Option eine Schraubengröße größer zu nehmen...
Ich sag mal 1-2 mal, öfter muss man da pro Jahr nicht an... Die Saugkraft des Saugers ist ok... ... wenn man zuvor einen Attix 30 gewohnt war... Der Attix 30 ist schon echt Saugstark und leise!!!
Erfahrungen vom großen Bruder folgen wohl erst nächstes Jahr. Wobei der große Bruder leider keine Warn LED hat. Man weiß also nie ob der Filter zu ist oder nicht.
Der große Bruder besitzt den selben Filter und die selbe Halterung des Filters. Und ich musste mir einen Edelstahlring lasern lassen der helfen soll den Motorkopf am Gehäuse besser abzudichten.
Man hat da wohl zu stark an Wandstärke gespart sodass der Flansch sehr wellig ist. Dazu später mehr.

Foto:
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/drycat133/groß.jpg
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/drycat133/klein.jpg

Ich habe heute den 262 mal umgebaut und auch einmal eingeschaltet.
Umbau warum? Siehe Bilder. Der Kunststoffflansch ist schon ziemlich verzogen.
Mit den 2mm Edelstahlring ist es nun besser aber auch noch nicht perfekt.

Die Lärmbelastung ist für einen so großen Sauger akzeptabel (2Kw)
Er ist nicht sehr leise wie ein Attix 30, aber ohrenbetäubend auch nicht.
Die Saugleistung ist, wenn beide Turbinen laufen extrem stark.
Der Einsatzzweck Metallspäne absaugen zu wollen passt. Ob das funktioniert 
werde ich wohl erst in eigen Wochen testen können. 

Aktuell warte ich noch auf Erdungskabel um den Behälter des Saugers 
und den Metallzyklon erden zu können. Beim Dustdeputy gibt es inzwischen 
neue Schläuche dazu die weniger gut passen. Es ist mir ein Rätsel warum Artikel 
im laufe der Zeit schlechter gemacht werden als im Urzustand.

http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/drycat_262/1.JPG
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/drycat_262/2.JPG
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/drycat_262/3.JPG
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/drycat_262/4.JPG

Darüber hinaus habe ich im FEbruar für eine FReudin ein Leuchtschild
hergestellt. Sie hat, was sonst, die Ausbildung zur Krankenschwester
bestanden und darf fortan per Gesetz Patienten quälen. Das Leuchtbild 
ist gar nicht mal soweit weg vom Original... 

http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/leuchtschild_becci/1.JPG
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/leuchtschild_becci/2.JPG
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/leuchtschild_becci/3.JPG
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/leuchtschild_becci/4.JPG
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/leuchtschild_becci/5.JPG
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/leuchtschild_becci/6.JPG
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/leuchtschild_becci/7.JPG

Inzwischen gabs auch den vierten Hochzeitstag. DAmit hat wohl niemand gerechnet... Luise ist wieder da... Ob es einen fünften geben wird aber auch fraglich... Bei diesen Anhänger ist mir in den Sinn gekommen den nächsten Anhänger ( für wem auch immer) wieder zu rhodinieren, aber auch partiell zu vergolden. Bicolour macht mich doch schon ein bisschen an 

http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/Ella_Anhänger_2/1.JPG
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/Ella_Anhänger_2/2.JPG
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/Ella_Anhänger_2/3.JPG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mike- (7. Oktober 2019)

Richtig cooler Thread, eine Frage....

Wie hast du damals die Frequenz deines Kompressor Geräusches ermittelt & wie bist du auf die richtige Isolierung gekommen, gibt es da Tabellen? 

Eine Handy App zur Bestimmung der Frequenz wird sehr ungenau sein?


----------



## al_bundy (7. Oktober 2019)

Mit einer Handyapp.
Wie genau die ist, ist egal. Es hat funktioniert und es gibt kostenfrei nichts genaueres 
Wenn man die Peaks kennt, geht man einfach zum isolierer und schaut sich die Produkte an die er hat.


----------



## al_bundy (13. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,
das Thema Luftfilteranlage ist weitgehend durch. Der Rest, der noch kommt ( Aktivkohle) ist Bonus.
Die meisten haben mir als Endfilter H13 empfohlen der drinne ist.  Irgendwann, wird aber noch ein Aktivkohlefilter nachgerüstet. In 1-2  Jahren.
Entsprechende Werte habe ich nun ermittelt. Der Frequenzumrichter ist auch da und angeschlossen sowie korrekt eingestellt.

Die Hauptleitung bringt maximal 370Pa @ 50hz Motorleistung.
Der H13 Endfilter will aber nur 250Pa haben. Also habe ich den Motor auf 40hz gedrosselt.
Das macht sich akustisch auch angenehm bemerkbar.

Die beiden Kabinen werden mit 90 Pa abgesaugt weil die kleineren Filter wohl nicht mehr wollen.
Wie das in der Praxis aussieht weiß ich nicht und muss ich testen. Im Gesamten habe ich einen Flow von 1393m³/h.
Rund 1400m³/h muss ich bei meiner Raumgröße haben. Der Durchschnitt von Volumenstrom ist 10x größer als das Volumen
des Raums reicht bei meiner Tätigkeit leider nicht aus. Gemäß Tabelle brauche ich das 15 fache.

Aus dummen Zufall scheint die Anlage gut abgestimmt zu sein. Die  Pressung passt, der Volumenstrom passt und Lüfterreserve habe ich auch  noch.

Ansonsten werde ich kommende Woche die Planung der nächsten Produktion  für Januar beginnen. Bilder von Kühlern gibt es in ca 2 Wochen wieder.


----------



## warawarawiiu (14. Dezember 2019)

Hätte ich auch mega bock drauf auf einen kleinen "maschinenpark" mit Drehmaschine und CNC-Fräse.....Programmieren kann ich noch und Praxiserfahrung habe ich durch meine alte Ausbildung auch noch.
Am geld würde es auch nicht scheitern...wäre mir schon so 15.000€ wert.......


Problem ist halt, ich habe absolut keinen Platz.


----------



## al_bundy (14. Dezember 2019)

Hi,
wo kommst du her?
Wenn du Lust hast können wir etwas zusammen zaubern


----------



## warawarawiiu (14. Dezember 2019)

al_bundy schrieb:


> Hi,
> wo kommst du her?
> Wenn du Lust hast können wir etwas zusammen zaubern



Bayern. Region Nürnberg. 

Problem ist, ich habe kein konkretes Projekt.... Ich hatte einfach nur Bock zu basteln und zu probieren


----------



## al_bundy (14. Dezember 2019)

Is ne Ecke weg -.-


----------



## al_bundy (6. Januar 2020)

Hi,
ich habe gestern eine neue Frässpindel aus China montiert die auch Alu fräsen können soll. Und sie kann es 
Ein Bild vorher und ein nachher. Die Spindel ist zwar nicht ganz so gut  wie die HSD in Sachen Schnittleistung, aber es liegen im Preis auch  Welten dazwischen. Da ich nur mit Werkzeugen unter 6mm arbeite, reicht  das völlig. Und es ist vor allem Ruhe. Nun muss ich die HSD Spindel  verkaufen.

Die Wakü für die Werkzeugwechselfrässpindel ist auch schon durchgeplant.  Wird aber wahrscheinlich erst in 2-3 Monaten gefertigt -.-
Die neue Fertigung von Kühler beginnt wohl kommende Woche.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (15. Februar 2020)

Die neue FRässpindel arbeitet wirklich gut. Die Werkzeugwechselspindel befindet sich seit 10 Wochen in der Reparatur. Kostet 2400€ -.- Aber dann kann ich wohl endlich mit diesen Feature starten.

http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/hf80repair/1.JPG
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/hf80repair/2.JPG
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/hf80repair/3.JPG
http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/hf80repair/4.JPG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (12. Juli 2020)

So,


der Bau der Luftfilteranlage neigt sich so langsam dem Ende zu. Der Blechkanal hat knapp über 100€ gekostet den ich mir hab anfertigen lassen.


Der Aktivkohlefilter so um die 200. Beides ist montiert und die Anlage wurde eingestellt.


Ich habe mit einigen Firmen gequatscht und es hat sich eine Luftwechselrate von 10-12 ergeben. Das sollte definitiv passen da alle Maschinen zusätzlich eine Kabine haben wo auch abgesaugt wird, und die große Maschine eine lokale Absaugung am Werkzeug hat.






Dann kommen wir zur Pressung. Die Firmen sind da gar nicht drauf eingegangen. Alle haben nur den Volumenstrom berücksichtigt. Also habe ich das auch jetzt gemacht. Luftwechselrate von 10 passt. -> 900m³/h. Glücklicherweise habe ich gut eingekauft ohne zu wissen was. Das einzige was klar war, war H13 Filter wobei ich nachträglich festgestellt habe das dies noch nicht perfekt war. Also Aktivkohle nachgeschaltet.


Beide F9 Vorfilter können zusammen nur 900m³/h. Die größeren H13 Filter können sicherlich deutlich mehr da die zusammen 3x größer sind (30m² Filterfläche was den Wechselintervall dramatisch erhöht). Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei 8m/s was für CFK genau richtig ist. Für Ölnebel reicht es leider nicht aus. Da liegt der vorgeschriebene Wert bei 12m/s.






Da der Krebserzeugende CFK Staub wichtiger ist, bleibe ich da bei 8m/s. Mehr geht auch nicht da sich dann der Volumenstrom erhöhen würde was die F9 Filter nicht mit machen. Ich müsste mir quasi eine dritte Filterbox hinstellen um etwa eine Luftwechselrate von 12 zu bekommen, bei 12m/s was jedoch für CFK zu hoch wäre. Kann ja sein das die CFK Partikel dann einfach durch den Filter durchschießen weil sie zu schnell fliegen.


Im Umkehrschluss sind 8m/s für Öle zu niedrig. Könnte bedeuteten  das die Partikel im Rohr schneller absinken und die mir die Rohre von Innen einsauen. Was sie so oder so tun würden. Allerdings schneller. Aber vollkommen egal. Bzgl. Strömungsgeschwindigkeit habe ich mit 200er Wickelfalzrohr also instinktiv auch alles richtig gemacht. Sodass man sagen kann das außer der überdimensionierte Lüfter ( was aber gut ist da er nicht auf Vollast laufen muss ( Geräuschemmissionen) alles richtig gemacht wurde. Da bin ich schon irdend wie stolz auf mich.






Vorbereitet wurden auch Druckdifferenzwächter. Ich habe mir mal 5Stk. bestellt ink. Anschlusskit die jeweils vor und nach den Filter geschaltet werden. So erkenne ich wann der Filter voll ist und gewechselt werden muss. Das ist für die zukunft wichtig und muss jetzt nicht so dringend schon montiert werden. Ich denke ich baue die Dinger im September ein. Vorher habe ich keine Zeit. Entschieden habe ich mich für Differenzdruckwächter JDW-5. Meckert bitte nicht über meine kreative Filterhalterung hahaha Achja. Gesamtkosten belaufen sich auf etwa 3500-4000€


http://www.liquidextasy.de/files/luftfilter/26.JPG


Unterdessen wurde auch meine Frässpindel repariert für etwas über 2400€. Leider habe ich meine Wasserkühlung noch nicht dafür bauen können weil ich entweder krank war oder anderweitig beschäftigt war. Der Bau der Wakü mit den Hailea Ultra Titan 2000A soll aber ab kommende Woche folgen. Wenn ich heute in 2 Wochen fertig bin mache ich 3 Kreuze. Dann kann ich wieder mit 3 Maschinen fräsen. Danach wird dann die nächste Fertigungsrunde starten. Aktuell leider eine sehr kleine. Falls mich jmd. unterstützen möchte, also falls die Fertigungsrunde größer werden soll, kann mich da jeder unterstützen. Würde mir sehr helfen nach den Außenständen die ich jetzt hatte.


Ferner soll meine Bf20 Vario in absehbarer Zeit ersetzt werden. Ich würde gerne etwas mehr Verfahrweg haben und habe deshalb einen größeren Kreuztisch gekauft. Verfahrweg wäre dann 340x220mm. Die Umrüstung kostet all ink etwa 1500€ wobei 1000€ vom Erlös der BF20 kommen sollten.
Unklar ist ob die Maschine auch mit pneumatischen Werkzeugwechsler ausgestattet werden soll ( wenn ja, kämen nochmal 500€ drauf) oder ob ich mit meiner 3Kw Chinaspindel weiter arbeite. Die Maschine wird wie immer selbst geplant und gebaut. Pneumatischer Wechsler mit Chinaspindel liegt schon 4 Jahre im Schrank.


Darüber hinaus wurde ein Typ B FI eingebaut der leider zu flink ist. Bei 30mA ballert es mir öfter mal den FI raus wenn ich die Spindel einschalte  200€ für nix ausgegeben). Ich hoffe das sich das Problem verflüchtigt nach dem ein 100mA Fi drinne ist. Ab und zu freezed auch mal meine Bf20 ein. Also der PC. Es kam gehäuft zu Schrittfehlern die nicht mechanischer Natur waren. Also habe ich es mal versucht ein zweites Netzteil einzubauen sodass jetzt 2 Netzteile für 3 Achsen zur Verfügung stehen. Das Problem war damit leider nicht behoben. Dann habe ich die PC Hardware komplett rausgeschmissen und durch neue ersetzt. Bisher hatte ich weder Freezes noch Schrittfehler. Ich hoffe das Problem scheint damit beseitigt worden zu sein. Denn das nervt richtig. Man ist schon völlig fertig mit der Welt und dann kommen noch unerklärliche Fehler der Maschine hinzu. 


Letztes WE habe ich erstmals größere Bodenplatten aus Kupfer auf der kleinen HSC Fräse gefräßt. Wo ich nur Vacuumspannen kann. Das hat recht gut funktioniert wobei die Schnittkräfte sehr niedrig waren. Denn bei 1.2Kw und 60.000U/min passiert nicht viel. War aber eine gute Vorbereitung. Da später nicht nur Kunststoffteile mit Vacuum gespannt werden sollen, sondern auch alle Kupferteile. Das erübrigt das abschleifen der Haltestege. 


Bei einen Test ist mir aber die Vacuumpumpe abgesoffen. Habe erstmal tierisch nen Film geschoben da so eine Pumpe gut 1000€ kostet. Nach dem ich sie denn geöffnet hatte konnte ich aufatmen. Der Service ist total einfach wobei man Samstags nicht gerade Vacuumpumpenöl ausm Baumarkt beziehen kann 
Glücklicherweise habe ich nen Klimatechniker an der Hand der mir dann ne Kanne Vacuumpumpenöl gespendet hat. Pumpe läuft wieder. Zum Absaufen kam es da das Werkzeugschmiersystem eine einzige Katastrophe ist. Mal kommt etwas raus, mal gar nichts... Bei kleinen Teilen wo die Maschinenlaufzeit nur 10 oder 15min beträgt, ist das egal. Bei größeren Teilen die 2h dauern aber schon. Nach etwa 20min reduziert sich die Kühlflüssigkeitmenge von alleine, und ich müsste die Ventile nachstellen. Hab ich aber nicht gemacht. Weil ich die Ventile etwas mehr geöffnet hatte. Kein Bock eine halbautomatische Maschine zu betreuen...Dachte, passt schon. Naja... Teil war gefräßt, sah gut aus, aber die ganze Bude war vernebelt weil die Vacuumpumpe Kühlschmiermittel ausgeblasen hat. Das sind alles so Probleme die keiner brauch. 


Irgendwo verstopft es im Mindermengenkühlschmiersystem. Aber wo? Ich habe extra die Filter im Behälter getauscht ( 10x höhere Oberfläche) aber das Problem ist damit nicht behoben. Das Kühlmittel ist sehr flockig. Es kann sein das es daran liegt. Ich halte es sogar für Wahrscheinlich. vielleicht ist es zu alt, oder kalt geworden. Keine Ahnung. Aber es muss noch in diesen Jahr eine Lösung dafür her. Hoffentlich ohne 400€ für neue Düsen ausgeben zu müssen. Ich habe kein Geld mehr für solche Sprünge. Corona hilft auch nicht gerade dabei  Jeder der mich unterstützen möchte ist willkommen.

Außerdem habe ich die Späneabsaugung der großen CNC leicht modifiziert. Ich habe Gummi ring um die Bürsten angebracht und das Volumen des Absaugbereichs so gut es geht reduziert. Somit sollte die Absaugung nun besser funktionieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (27. Juli 2020)

Hi,
nach 5 Jahren einstauben lassen im Schrank habe ich mal 3 Tage Zeit gefunden die Picolino 3 zu bauen.
Zu der Zeit hatte ich noch gutes Geld gehabt und konnte mir echtes Rindsleder und Akazien Leimplatten leisten.
Heute würde ich auf Kunstleder umsteigen. Ich habe mich weitgehend an die Dimensionen von Bernd gehalten.
Es fehlt nur vorne am Gehäuse die Phase. Akustisch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, sieht aber besser aus.
Für wirklich guten Sound habe ich meine LIA AMT.


Da ich immer Probleme mit den Leimen habe, habe ich Taschen an der Innenseite der Seitenwände gefräßt.
So kann ich die Holzzuschnitte passgenau dort hineinstecken und verleimen. Die Tolleranz beträgt +- 0.3mm.
War nicht ganz easy. Beim nächsten mal gibt es 2 Zehntel mehr Offset. Ein Deckel sitzt etwas stramm.


Leider fehlt mir noch die Damping 10 von Intertechnik das im Lieferumfang nicht dabei war. So summierte sich der Bausatz auf etwa 250€.
Das Gehäuse war fast genauso teuer (aua)  Normalerweise sollte ich kommendes WE das Projekt abschließen.
Ist ja nur noch dämmen, Seitenwand verkleben und einölen.


Mich reizte es mal einen höherwertigeren Breitbänder zu hören. Ganz speziell in einen kleineren Gehäuse das noch relativ tief spielt
da es dafür mal Bedarf gab. Nach einer Anfrage an Lautsprechershop.de wurde schnell klar das es die Picolino 3 sein sollten.
Nun mal schauen wie sie klingen 


Ich kann euch Versprechen das es nicht mein letztes Projekt sein wird. Die Mimir die meine kalten Bijou 170 ersetzen sollen sind schon bezahlt.
Der Vollständigkeithalber noch der Link zu meinen Lia AMT.
LIA - AMT, CNC, High End, Projekte der Nutzer / Nachbauten - HIFI-FORUM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (2. August 2020)

Hallo,
die Picos sind fertig. Und ich auch nach 5h Probehören im Vergleich zu den 6x teureren Lia AMT.

Zunächst mal zu den Lia AMT&#8217;s. Sie spielen von oben bis unten solide durch ohne irgendwelche erkennbaren Schwächen außer im Ultratiefbass was aber völlig normal ist für diese Art von Lautsprecher. Das die Lia unten rum dennoch viel Luft hat beweist der Lautsprecher wenn man mal etwas mehr aufdreht. Ich finde sie ist etwas wärmer abgestimmt. Sie hören sich langweilig und schüchtern speziell im Hochtonbereich an. Dafür allerdings auch sehr Detailreich und Präzise. Und das immer! Den Sound würde ich als leicht trocken betiteln. Klingt nicht berauschend, ist aber das beste was ich je gehört habe und eher in die Kategorie Langzeitbegleiter einzuordnen. Sie wäre vom Beruf wohl Neurochirurg oder Uhrmacher geworden J

Um es kurz zu machen ist die Picolino 3 das genaue Gegenteil. Aufekratzt wie ein kleiner Köter dem man ein vollgesabbertes Stökchen vor die Nase wedelt. Er bettelt gerade zu das man das Stöckchen wirft. Die Snares und Hats knallen ein förmlich um die Ohren das an meine Exfrau erinnert wenn ich mal böse war. Die kleinen Dinger haben unten rum auch ein nicht unansehnliches Temperament was bei einigen Musikstücken keinen Sub vermissen lässt. Speziell die Stimmen, haben wie alle anderen Aspekte auch eine ganz Spezielle Charakteristik. Vielleicht ist genau das das Breitbandflair auf den viele abfahren. Die Stimmen sind gegenüber der Lia AMT alle noch eine Sitzreihe nach vorne geschoben wurden.
Im Hochtonbereich ist der Hochton etwas zu präsent. Bei der Punktausrichtung geht es oben rum unter. Es empfiehlt sich einen leichten Winkel zu verwenden. Die 20° die empfohlen wurden, sind mir etwas zu viel. Der Hochton klingt nicht blechern ( im Gegensatz zur Vota oder CT 227MKII oder auch der Vota 18 wobei diese in dieser Hinsicht eher dezent ist.

Der Lautsprecher klingt extrem trocken. Mag ich eigentlich, aber für mich ist es etwas to much. Pegeltechnisch lassen sich mit der kleinen Box auch alle Alltagssituationen meistern. Prügeln tun zwar nur die Hats und Snares, aber angesichts des 3,5&#8220; Treibers und des kleinen Volumens geht das voll ok. Hätte niemals gedacht das die so laut kann bei diesen Bass und dieser Präzision.

Für mich klingt der Lautsprecher sehr sehr lebendig, egal welche Musikrichtung. Bei 5h hören kann man sich vorstellen das einiges gehört wurde. Drum&#8217;n Bass, Jungle, Hip Hop, Rock, House, Trance, Blues, Jazz, Klassik. Jede Art von Musikrichtung meistern sie gut. Wobei ich erwähnen muss das Klassik am schlechtesten klingt. Aber nicht *******! Noch immer besser als viele ihrer Vorgänger wozu auch die 3x teure Bijou 170 gehören die eigentlich niemals bei irgendwas etwas taugte. Die is nu auch verkauft. Der Nachfolger ist die Mimir die später noch gebaut werden muss.

Gebaut werden muss auch noch ein Sub zu den Picos. Vermutlich ein Br mit einen 6&#8220; Treiber bis 15L. Wenn man bescheiden ist braucht man sicher kein Sub. Wenn man aber heult beim Musik hören wie ich, dann muss man es neurotisch angehen und den Picos einen Sub spenden. Der Sub könnte wohl noch dieses Jahr kommen. Bei den Mimirs mache ich mir keine Hoffnung.

Die Lia ist in ihren Charackter schon sehr auffällig was viele Lautsprecher die ich habe/hatte nicht waren. Chirurgisch präzise und außerordentlich Detailreich. Aber am meisten hat mich die Picolino mit ihrer Lebendigkeit und Bass sowie insbesondere die Stimmwidergabe ( Tina Turner &#8211; Golden Eye) überrascht. Wenn ich nicht wüsste, was hinsichtlich Details und Präzision nach oben noch möglich wäre, wäre ich wohl bei den Picos hängen geblieben. Wers lauter mag ist ein Discofreund oder hat größere Räume zu beschallen. Ansonsten reichen die aber wie oben schon erwähnt völlig aus. Sub ist Pflicht bei Tiefbassfetischisten.

Ein kurzes Wort zu den deutlich günstigeren CT 227 MKII. Die sind für die Größe nicht schlecht. Die Picos sind aber locker 2 Klassen besser. Überall. Der Hochton der CT227 MKII ist leicht blechern. Der Bass geht bei weitem nicht so tief, der Pegel ist im Gegensatz zur Pico auch schwach. Die Box hat keinen Charackter. Die Pico schon. Und was für einen!

Ein schlechtes Wort muss aber trotzdem verlieren. Der Lautsprecher ist für Desktop ein Stück weit zu tief. Ansonsten passt alles. Auch der hohe Preis.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (2. Oktober 2020)

Hi,
die Wasserkühlung für die Ibag ist vorerst fertig. Ich werde früher oder später noch einen Strömungswächter einbauen der die Maschine in den Stoppmodus zwingt damit die Frässpindel nicht überhitzt. Die 370W Pumpe war zu stark. Bis auf 3.5l/min kam ich runter. Aber die Pumpe überhitzte. Also habe ich eine D5 eingebaut. Die schaffte aber nur 0.7l/min. Also musste ich eine zweite D5 einbauen um auf die 1.2l/min zukommen. Das ganze System besteht aus G3/8" - 1" Anschlüsse aus Edelstahl. Der Alphacool Ausgleichsbehälter ging kaputt. Was aber zu erwarten war. Ist halt billiges Chinagelumpe. Also habe ich als Ausgleichsbehälter ein 5" Wasserfilter mißbraucht. Der besteht aus nicht zerstörbaren Polycarbonat.
Die selbst gebaute 400W Heizung habe ich noch nicht getestet. Folgt aber in den kommenden Wochen. Jetzt lohnt es sich da es ja solangsam wieder kalt wird. Der Chiller selbst leistet sehr gute arbeit und ist vollkommen überdimensioniert.
In Summe ist das Teil ein echter erfolg auch wenn das Teil wesentlich teurer war als ein Fertiggerät. Aber es hat entsprechend wesentlich mehr Power. Mit der integration einer weiteren D5 könnte ich damit dann auch locker noch ein paar mehr Frässpindeln kühlen. Die Fertigung der Seitewände war nich so einfach da meine Maschine dafür zu klein war. Außerdem musste ich trocken fräsen  Das heist vorsichtig arbeiten und oft umspannen. Nervte, hat aber funktioniert.

Darüber hinaus hat sich herausgestellt das der Aktivkohlefilter Staub rausbläßt. Und zwar Kohlestaub. 200€ umsonst verballert... Kommende Woche kommt ein neuer der nicht stauben soll. Ich hoffe das der auch tatsächlich nicht staubt...

Gesundheitlich wirds auch nicht sonderlich besser. Neurodegenerative Erkrankungen wurden vorerst ausgeschlossen, aber meine Augen sind fertig. Augenarzt hat über 18 Monate nichts ursächliches gefunden und spielte den Ball zum Neurologe. Der Neurologe findet nix und schickt mich zum Radiologe. Der Radiologe schickt mich zurück zum Augenarzt. Nun hat der vierte Augenarzt dann doch einen Verdacht gefunden. Ich denke mal in 10 Wochen gibts ne Diagnose. 

In Sachen Wasserkühler gibts wohl im laufe der nächsten Woche 2 Neuvorstellungen. MSI 5700 XT und das Gigabyte Aorus X570  Pro Wifi.
Die nächste Produktionsrunde soll im November beginnen. Da wirds jede Menge mehr Protos geben. Vermutlich wird dies dann bis Sommer die Vorerst letzte Produktion werden. Ich mach mich dann für ein Paar Monate nach Südostasien zur Reha. Das bedeutet ich muss meinen pneumatischen Werkzeugwechsler bis Februar fertig haben. Was kein Problem darstellen sollte da ich nur noch die Werkzeuge einmessen muss ( so hoffe ich). Kein Bock noch neue Führungen zu integrieren... Nach der REha konzentriere ich mich dann erstmal auf ne neue Website.

Gruß Marc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (2. Oktober 2020)

Ich frag mich gerade ob das so schlau ist von 1" hart auf 3/8" runter zu gehen, da wird doch dann so als wenn die ganze Strecke nur mit 3/8" "verrohrt" ist....

Von der Pumpe über deine Heizung könntest du ja durchgängig mit 1" gehen....


----------



## al_bundy (2. Oktober 2020)

Was heist schlau. Toll ist es natürlich nicht. Aber elendig runter reduzieren ist zwar möglich, brauch aber viel Platz( dens nicht immer optimal gab.
Da die Pumpe eh raus ist, ergibt sich das Problem nur  am G1" Anschluss einmalig in Strömungsrichtung vom Durchflussmesser zum Temperatursensor auf G3/8. Allerdings mit Redstück.


----------



## al_bundy (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

vor ein paar Wochen habe ich für die Picos noch einen kleinen Subwoofer aus einen Omnes Audio SW6.01 gebaut.

Mit 30€ ist der Treiber recht günstig und ich bin erstaunt was da so raus kommt.

Die Planung des Gehäuses war nicht so einfach wegen des sehr langem Bassreflexports von 438mm damit auch ein bisschen Bass rauskommt.

Schlussendlich hat die Simi ergeben das ein Gehäuse von 14LNetto @ 34hz optimal ist. Das ergibt 31hz bei -3dB.

Wichtig war das das Gehäuse das Grundmaß von 195x590mm nicht überschreitet da das Akazienleimholz ein Maß von 200x600mm hat.

Wie man sehen kann ist auch kaum weniger Volumen bei diesen Tiefgang machbar da schlichtweg der Platz fehlt.

Das Design ist identisch zu den Picos. Akazie Leimholzplatten mit schwarzem italienischen Nappaleder.



Die Performance des Subwoofers ist für gerade mal 70€ Hardwarekosten beeindruckend. Der Sub bringt selbst bei Tiefbass von 30hz noch genügend Pegel

was bei so kleinen Gehäuse wirklich sehr selten ist. Ganz speziell in dieser Preisklasse. Auch der Pegel ist absolut ausreichend für kleine Houseparties.

Ich habe ja schon so einige Subs gehört. Sowohl Kaufsubs als auch Selbstbausubs und muss sagen das dieser Sub ein absolutes Preisleistungs Highlight ist.

Habe schon 200€ subs gehört die nicht so gut waren. Ok, die haben etwas mehr geprügelt, gingen aber nicht so tief und waren auch eher nicht so präzise.

Wer keine großen Parties feiern will und kein Kino in Originallautstärke haben möchte der kommt mit den kleinen 6.5" auf jeden Fall hin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al_bundy (4. Februar 2021)

Habe lange nichts mehr von mir hören lassen. Das lag am Papierkram. Die Dinge sind laut Vorausschau aber so gut wie aus der Welt geschafft. Unterdessen ist die Wakü meiner Wakü undicht. Der Pomdeckel der Heizung ist geschmolzen. Ich habe vor paar Wochen neue aus Kupfer gefräßt. Da schmilzt nichts. Ein Downgrade von 400W auf 200W Heizung wird folgen müssen. Offenbar wird durch den einfachen Kanalkühler nicht so viel Energie auf das Wasser übertragen sodass der Pomdeckel bei über 170°C geschmolzen ist.

Maschinentechnisch gibt’s bzgl. Fräsmaschinen keine Updates. Allerdings bei der Lüftungsanlage. Bisher arbeitete ich mit einer Luftwechselrate von 10 was 900m³/h bedeutet. Die Schadstoffe wurden jedoch nicht zureichend abgesaugt sodass ich noch mal ein Update vornehmen musste. Inzwischen liege ich bei Luftwechselrate 15. Das sollte nun funktionieren.
Wenn die Wakü läuft werde ich die dritte Maschinen wieder anschmeißen können und nochmals messen können.

Der Aktivkohlefilter wurde erstmal demontiert weil er staubte… Der kommt aber irgendwann wenn ich wieder Zeit habe wieder dran. Dort wird dann ein H13 Filter nachgeschlatet der die Kohlestaubpartikel filtern soll. Dann bin ich mit der Anlage ziemlich weit vorne und auch nahezu fertig.

Später wird noch ein Update der Kabinenabsaugung erfolgen. Das funktioniert jetzt schon bedingt. Ich will aber die Filter direkt von der Kabine entfernen damit man sich später einfacher tauschen kann. Und es soll ein F9 Filter zwischengeschaltet werden damit der H13 Filter nicht so schnell zu ist. Das Update erfordert auch neue größere Filter damit ich in der Kabine einen höheren Volumenstrom habe. Aktuell sind es nur 190m³/h. Ich strebe 480m³/h an.

Da die Filtergehäuse dafür extrem teuer sind -> um 250€/Stk. und ich brauche 4, habe ich mir einen 3 D Drucker gekauft womit Adapter gedruckt werden können damit ich keine teuren Gehäuse kaufen muss. Getestet wurde der 3D Drucker auch schon. Ich habe mir ein Kreuzstück sowie Filteraufnahmen gebaut. Erstmal nur für meine Heizung. Da hängen jetzt 4 Stk. 200x200x78mm H13 Filter dran den ich noch eine G3 Filtermatte vorgeschaltet habe. Mit den neuen Lüfter komme ich da jetzt zusätzlich auf 465m³/h Volumenstrom. Ich sauge ergo die Werkstatt mit aktuell rund 1800m³/h ab was einer Luftwechselrate von 20 entspricht. Heftig. Empfohlen werden Luftwechselraten von 6-9. Damit konnte ich jedoch keinen Krieg gewinnen…




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (4. Februar 2021)

was hast du denn für einen 3D-Drucker? sieht nach was größerem aus


----------



## al_bundy (4. Februar 2021)

Artillery X1


----------



## ISchneeWeissI (4. Februar 2021)

Lustig hier einen Thread dazu zu finden:
Bald kann ich auch was beitragen mach im 2. Bildungsweg die Ausbildung zu Zerspanungstechnik  

Bin im Dezember erst eingestiegen, ich konnte mir aussuchen Metalltechnik auf Zerspanungstechnik oder im Programmieren, hatte mich fuer ersteres gemeldet so im nachhinein haette ich doch Programmierung genutzt.   

Edit: Aber vielleicht doch gut das ich den Weg gehe weil werden ja immer gebraucht


----------



## al_bundy (4. Februar 2021)

Wenn du Hardware brauchst sag bescheid.


----------



## al_bundy (22. Februar 2021)

Hi,
Der Bausatz liegt ja schon nen gutes halbes Jahr im Schrank. Da ich nun auf Material wartete musste die Produktion für ein paar Tage gestoppt werden. In dieser Zeit baute ich mir die Mimir.

Die Mimir besteht aus einen Tieftöner Seas WA 180 und einen Hochtöner Seas KT 27/550 was so als Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gilt.
Das Gehäuse ist etwa mittelgroß. Maße (HxBxT): 39 x 23 x 25,5 cm bei akzeptablen Tiefgang: (-8dB): 40 - >20k Hz @ 85dB (2,83V/1m)
...




Der Klang wird in Klang+Ton 3/2008 wie folgt beschrieben:
... "An unseren immer wieder als unerreicht dynamisch auftretenden SymAsym-Monos legen die Mimirs derart lebhaft, leichtfüßig und knackig los, dass wir uns sofort an einen Seelenverwandten von Cheap Trick 230 erinnert fühlen. Die Seas-Box ist immer hellwach, spielt mit den Tönen, treibt die Vokalisten an und das Schlagzeug vor sich her.
Diese Kombination verleiht der Box eine angenehme Mischung aus Sanftheit und Präzision auf der einen, und Antrittsstärke und Dynamikfähigkeit auf der anderen Seite - quasi der beinharte Einzelkämpfer im eleganten Smoking. ... Überhaupt vermittelt diese Box bei aller Dynamik eine sehr angenehme Natürlichkeit. Stimmen aller Tonlagen werden realistisch und verfärbungsfrei dargestellt. Die oben wie unten leicht rund wirkende Tonalität sorgt zudem für die Abwesenheit von kurzweiligen Bumm-Zisch-Effekten, was die Box zu einem sehr angenehmen Langzeit-Spielpartner macht."


Ich habe mir die eine oder andere Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen welches Design die Gehäuse haben sollen, aber mir ist nicht wirklich etwas kreatives eingefallen. Was ich jedoch schon immer mal machen wollte war weißes Leder und Acrylglas. Also übernahm ich das Konstruktionskonzept von meinen Picos und deren Sub und übertrug das auf die Mimir. Prompt bestellte ich 20mm High Glossy Acrylglas aus Holland und Italienisches Nappaleder beim Lederticker. Mattes weißes Leder passt hervorragend zu High Glossy Acrylglas. Und jetzt wo sie fertig ist, darf ich sagen das das Design passt. Insbesondere weil der TMT ja auch schon eine medium glossy Membran hat. Eigentlich wollte ich die Plastikfront des Hochtöners gegen eine gefräßte Alufront ersetzen. Aber ich bin zu faul und müsste 2 Wochen auf den Lackierer warten...

Die Produktion war Tricky. Kaka in der Hose weil der Vacuumtisch zu klein ist und weils hier um richtig Geld geht. Das Acrylglas hat mich 170Tacken gekostet. Einmal vercodet oder Schrittfehler und es würde teuer... Und dem war dann auch mehr oder weniger so. Ich war bei der ersten Plexiphase zu dämlich zum nullen und habe die Phase versetzt gefräßt. Ergo musste die Phase 2mm tiefer werden, was eigentlich nicht möglich war da ich dazu kein passendes Werkzeug habe. Also habe ich wie zuvor beim Project Alucryl ein Entgrater genutzt. Die Profile mussten 5x abgefahren werden bis die Oberflächenqualität perfekt war...

Dann gings ans Verleimen was erstaunlicherweise sehr gut ging. Insbesondere nach dem ich mir neue Schraubzwingen gekauft hatte.
Das Blöde war das ich die Rückwände verkehrt herum angeleimt hatte. Der BR Port passt nun nicht mehr ins Gehäuse und wäre deplatziert. Was ja nu gar keiner gebrauchen kann. Also habe ich ne halbe Stunde gegooglet und noch passende Anschlussterminals gefunden die in einer Woche kommen sollen. Für den Br Port habe ich mir nen 16mm Adapter gefräßt und einfach eingeleimt. Das passt jetzt nun ganz gut. Ferner hat mir Dieter ( der Hornbachfutzi) 16mm MDF vertickt anstatt 18mm. Mir war das dann so blöd, das ich drauf geschis*** habe und einfach ohne Hindernisse weiter gebaut hatte. Dann gibts hinten eben ne 2mm Nut. Sieht eh keiner... Zu Guter Letzt will ich ein weiteres mal meine Unfähigkeit unter Beweis stellen in dem ich euch mitteile das der Hochtonausschnitt zu groß war. Dort musste ich also auch einen Adapter fräsen. Liebe Leute und Kinder. Baut nix wenn ihr kein Bock habt hehe. Whatever. Das Resultat ist sehr gut geworden und von den Hindernissen sieht man faktisch nichts mehr.

Unterm Strich gefällt mir das Teil optisch schon gut, trotz der nicht sichtbare Bugs. Eine Hörprobe kann ich leider noch nicht machen da mir noch das Anschlussterminal fehlt. Natürlich könnte ich wenn ich wollte. Anschließen, ins Loch ne Socke stecken und loslegen. Aber ich hab kein Bock. Heute ist Sonntag, und vielleicht versaue ich mir den nur wenn die Weiche falsch gelötet wurde. Das ist für mich immer wieder ein stressiges Ereignis. Das würde ich gerne möglichst lang hinauszögern hehe. Lasst mir mal noch 1-2 Wochen Zeit bis ich mal Muße habe meine Lia AMT für einen Tag in die Ecke zu stellen um die Mimirs probe zu hören. Ich meld mich.

Jetzt gibts aber erstmal Pix. Leider sieht man die Lederoptik nicht so gut


----------



## al_bundy (14. April 2021)

So inzwischen ist die Mimir mehr oder weniger fertig. Das Kunstleder löst sich leider was dem Kunstleder für kommende Projekte disqualifiziert. Ansonsten verlief die Fertigung problemlos und sauber. An Plexiglasseitenwände könnte ich mich gewöhnen. Das Zeug ist leider extrem teuer. 160€ für das Paar. Praktisch aber ähnlich teuer wie MDF + Lackierer. Weichetechnisch hatte ich mal nen Lichtblick und konnte das Teil im gesamten ohne Hilfe löten wobei der Hochtöner zunächst nicht lief. Das lag an eine Brücke die ich vergessen hatte. Der Hochtöner wurde nicht angesteuert.

Beim Probehören gabs zunächst noch ein Problem. Der rechte Hochtöner war leiser als der Linke. Habe den Kasten mal aufgeschraubt und die Polarität der Chassis und des Termins geprüft. Unauffällig. Zuvor ist mir aber aufgefallen das das Lautsprecherkabel unzureichend verschraubt wurde…. Ging dann aber später.

Ich vergleiche die Mimir mal mit der 1000€ teureren LIA AMT. Probehören verlief über 5-6h und einige Musikrichtungen wie House, Klassik, Hiphop, Drum’n Bass, Trance, Jazz und Pop waren am Start. Wenn man sich die Beschreibung bei Strassi so anschaut liest man Attribute wie:

Lebhaft, leichtfüßig, knackig, hellwach, es dickt nichts auf ( flach abfallender Bass), wahrheitsgetreu, knallende Snares, knackige Basstrommeln, swingende Becken, kontrolliert, freundlicher Hochtöner, Dynamik, Sanftheit, Präzision, Natürlichkeit, Realistische Stimmen in allen Tonlagen, kein Bummzischeffekt, Langzeitspielpartner

Nun gut. Streng genommen ist das meiste wahr aber für einen Langzeitspielpartner ist sie mir obenrum zu lebhaft. Kein Problem mit meinen 32band EQ aber wir wollen die Mimir ja mit der LIA AMT vergleichen die genau in mein Profil passt.

Auffällig war die enorm tolle Stimmwiedergabe die an einen Breitbänder erinnert und die knallenden Snares die ausgeprägter sind als bei der LIA AMT aber an eine kleine Picolino 3 nicht heranreicht. Das Mittelmaß ist toll und gefällt mir. Ebenfalls ein großes Plus ist die Trockenheit. Nicht so trocken wie eine Picolino 3 aber etwas trockener als die LIA AMT. Auch in Sachen Präzision steht die Mimir der LIA AMT in nichts nach was man für das Budget erst mal bekommen muss. Dynamisch knackig passen beide in die Welt wobei die Mimir noch nen zacken knackiger ist. In Sachen Tiefgang passiert bei der Mimir nicht viel 40hz @ -8db ist ganz nett. Aber für viele Stücke fehlt unten rum einfach etwas. Für Heino passt das aber lol. In Sachen Auflösung ist die Mimir ganz okey, aber der LIA AMT deutlich unterlegen.

Im Gesamten ist die Mimir ganz okey. Aber so richtig nass macht mich nur die Stimmwidergabe und die Trockenheit. Wer etwas fetzigere Musik hört ( Also Pop und Rock) und wer es oben rum etwas lebhafter braucht da könnte die Mimir besser passen als die LIA AMT. Die Präzision beeindruckt und liegt sogar höher als man es eigentlich braucht. Aber die Auflösung ist Preisgerecht und leider nicht überraschend. Unterm Strich gefallen mir die LIA deutlich besser weil ich halt die etwas dominanten Höhen nicht so mag.
Also wer mich mit Geld bedroht kann die Mimir haben. Hehe. Der Lautsprecher ist wirklich toll, aber passt nicht in mein Profil Langzeitspielpartner. Mimir ist ein sehr guter Allrounder mit exzellenter Stimmwiedergabe und arbeitet präzise wie ein Gefäßchirurg.


----------



## al_bundy (26. Juli 2021)

Hi,
so wahnsinnig viel neues gibt es bisher nicht.
Die Wakü der Frässpindel wurde repariert. Der Pomdeckel ist etwas geschmolzen weil ich zu viel Saft auf die Heizung gegeben habe. Heist, war nen bisschen wärmer als 175°C. Nun heize ich mit 50% Power und habe die Pomdeckel durch Kupfer ersetzt.

Aktuell ist die Temp im Gehäuse 2°C höher als die Umgebungstemperatur. Wenn der Chiller anspringt liege ich bei 11°C höher als die Umgebuungstemp was so an sich ganz ok ist. Das Problem was ich habe das die Umgebungstemp im Sommer bei 40°C liegen kann. Dann sind wir im Gehäuse bei 51°C. Das sind 16°C über Spec. Meine persönliche Kotzgrenze liegt etwas höher bei 40°C. Ergo muss ich A die Gehäusetemp senken, oder B die Umgebungstemperatur senken. Oder C beides.

Aktuell habe ich A vorbereitet mit 3 Peltierelementen A 50W. Die werden mit 6Kühlkörper A 400gramm versorgt. Damit sollte sich die Temperatur deutlich senken lassen. Wenn ich rund 5-6°C schaffe bin ich zufrieden. Darüber hinaus möchte ich die warme Luft des Kompressors nach außen leiten. Das könnte noch mal rund 5°C bringen. Damit wäre ich aus der Nummer fein raus. Letzteres nervt aber gewaltig. Wieder viel Arbeit. Somit habe ich aktuell nur eine Winter Herbst und Frühlingsrfäse. Im Sommer muss die Maschine nach rund 90-120min stoppen weil die Bude zu heiß ist.

Das Zeug liegt schon seit ner Woche rum. Ich muss nur noch alles konstruieren, und einige 3D Druckteile anfertigen. Dazu bedarf es jedoch noch einige Testdrucke da ich mit PETG noch nicht gedruckt habe. Hoffen wir mal  das ich in 8 Wochen den Kram fertig bekomme.

Darüber hinaus habe ich seit Monaten mir mal ein erstes freies Wochenende eingeräumt und habe einen 5“ Subwoofer gebaut. SW 5.01 von Blueplanet. 7L Bassreflex aus 16mm MDF, 40mm Nussbaum und schwarzes italienisches Nappaleder.
Pegel reicht für PC Speaker dicke aus. Tiefgang laut Simmi etwa 37hz @ -3db. Er klingt leicht Fett, nicht ganz so meins aber für nicht mal 30€ ok.
Aktivmodul ist ein Chinagerät. Also ein rundum vollwertiger Subwoofer mit guten Tiefgang. Wird in Kombination mit CCT 227MKII betrieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch eins vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

